#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-30
<oxide666> alguien
<oxide666> ?
<ratman> nas
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pudiste! como hiciste?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> hable con la gente del canal
<virusuy> y me dieron unos piques
<virusuy> con el push y el pull
<virusuy> pero viste que es 
<virusuy> bzr push lp:usuario/branch
<virusuy> el usuario es ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> si te fijaste el link es muy mas largo
<virusuy> muy mas -> mucho mas
<virusuy> ahi saque algunos style
<virusuy> pero esta imposible de leer eso
<virusuy> -1 en identación
<PabloRubianes> si yo lo iba a indentar
<PabloRubianes> toy bajando el branch otra vez porque el que tenia no funciona mas
<PabloRubianes> que nos faltaba para que funcionara el primer push?
<virusuy> el tema es ue el push lo haces con tu usuario
<virusuy> pero el primer push lo tnes que hacer ocn el usuario que tiene permisos
<virusuy> ante funciono porque yo hize el push 
<virusuy> y obviamente cree el push 
<PabloRubianes> a la branch trunk le podes dar permisos al consejo uy?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> como es el usuario ?
<PabloRubianes> entonces el comando que te daba launchpad estaba mal
<PabloRubianes> porque era usuario/branch no proyecto/branch
<virusuy> se
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer una guia de eso para poner en el wiki o sitio...
<pcapeluto> jelouuuu
<pcapeluto> como va la cosa?
<PabloRubianes> bien gracias a virusuy ya tenemos armada la estructura de desarollo en LP como de debe
<PabloRubianes> ahora hay Dev y Trunk
<pcapeluto> Si... ya lo vimos un poco en la tarde y me mostró como quedaba todo
<pcapeluto> ta muy bueno
<PabloRubianes> vamos a aprolijar la dev antes de seguir me parece que tiene que ser el primer paso a dar
<PabloRubianes> porque sino es un lio todo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: fijate que hay un milestone (1.0 mulita)
<virusuy> con unos bugs y blueprints relaiconados
<virusuy> cuando terminemos esos bugs y blue lanzamos la 1.0 y mergeamos con trunk
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que el blueprint de programacion falta ahi
<virusuy> ta
<virusuy> agregalo o editalo y ponele como "target milestone"
<virusuy> el 1.0
<PabloRubianes> listo
<PabloRubianes> como nos repartimos y vamos haciendo? asi no hacemos los 3 lo mismo
<virusuy> nos asignamos las tareas por el blueprint
<virusuy> o por el bug
<virusuy> va a ser mejor hacerlo voluntariamente
<PabloRubianes> ta yo me meto a aprolijar
<PabloRubianes> bien
<pcapeluto> ok... yo estoy tratando de validar por launchpad
<pcapeluto> el otro día bajé los errores de 42 a 22 en el template
<pcapeluto> si vamos a usar esa base tiene que estar lo más potable que se pueda
<PabloRubianes> bien yo voy a indentar y meter todo en el css
<virusuy> acuerdense e hacer push primero
<virusuy> porque yo estuve sacando algunos style
<pcapeluto> Eso es algo que no entiendo bien... si le querés asignar un tamaño a una tabla en particular.... le hacés una entrada al css?
<PabloRubianes> como el tama;o?
<PabloRubianes> el grosor de linea y eso si
<PabloRubianes> en el css van todos los styles nada mas
<pcapeluto> Si si... pero el tema es cuando tenés una tabla en particular a la que le querés poner un tamaño definido y quizás un grosor particular
<pcapeluto> pero solo a esa tabla
<pcapeluto> o el tamaño de una imágen
<pcapeluto> o el color particular de una letra
<pcapeluto> algo que solo va a usarse una vez o dos
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> tenes que ponerlo en el css
<pcapeluto> ok
<PabloRubianes> haces una clase aparte
<PabloRubianes> che no se como pero el indentado de los archivos estaba mal por defecto
<PabloRubianes> tenia el dobre
<PabloRubianes> de espacio por defecto
<PabloRubianes> en vez de 4 tenia 8
<virusuy> nice !!!!!! ¬¬
<PabloRubianes> toy con el index ahora... que ta re lindo
<virusuy> jajajajaj REEE lindo
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ayer dijismos que lo de poner el contador de visitas estaba un poco pasado de moda
<PabloRubianes> no te parece?
<PabloRubianes> tengo el index.php indentado y sin tags perdidos
<pcapeluto> Si quieren sacarlo no hay drama
<pcapeluto> virusuy que css quitaste?
 * libertcharrua come ñoquis buenas noches
<virusuy> pcapeluto: los de los botones de arriba
<virusuy> los meti en el CSS
<virusuy> los saque del style del HTML de lindex
<pcapeluto> Texto-Header-imagenes ?
<PabloRubianes> che el menu.php tiene como largo de tab 16 caracteres!!!!
<virusuy> pcapeluto: se
<virusuy> y Header Imagenes
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pcapeluto magu42  el contador lo saco?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: por favor
<virusuy> dame el gusto
<virusuy> nah, hacelo vos nomas
<PabloRubianes> sacando
<magu42> ...................
<pcapeluto> si
<PabloRubianes> lsito
<PabloRubianes> ya index, menu y footer tan indentados como se debe y sin etiquetas perdidas
<PabloRubianes> creo
<PabloRubianes> se los commiteo?
<virusuy> dale con fé
<pcapeluto> dale
<oxide666> holaaa
<oxide666> alguien me puede ayudar?
<libertcharrua> buenas noches oxide666 
<oxide666> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> dispara tu consulta
<oxide666> bueno ya lo consulte aki
<oxide666> pero no he quedado 100 porciento seguro
<oxide666> el tema es el siguiente, me he descargado ubuntu 11.04
<oxide666> lo he isntalado y me ha quedado mi windows 7 y el ubuntu
<oxide666> entre en el ubuntu, para poder ver como era, a  lo primero q fui a ver si andava internet, yo tnego un modem movil de ancel ,
<oxide666> huawei e176 
<oxide666> y no puede hacer q ande el modem para tener internet
<oxide666> y por eso me vine aki, a consultar a ustedes q entienden de ubuntu, yo nunca toque linux
<libertcharrua> lo lamento ni idea de como se hace un dia de estos pido uno prestado para ver como se hace y hago un tuto
<libertcharrua> que te dijeron cunado consultaste?
<oxide666> me dijieron q justo este modelo no anda en huawei
<oxide666> digo
<oxide666> en linux
<ratman> un hawie
<ratman> un 3g
<oxide666> justo este modelo no anda es un e176
<oxide666> queria saber si ancel me cabia el modem por otro
<ratman> pa eso ni idea
<oxide666> da
<ratman> tngo un amigo por alli le preguntare
<oxide666> me han dicho q opensuse
<libertcharrua> ya preguntaste en antel?
<oxide666> me anda impeca con este modem
<oxide666> no he intentado llamar mas de 20 veces hoy
<oxide666> y no contestan
<ratman> si te anda con suse te tiene que andar en el otro
<oxide666> hoy fue un dia malo para mi
<ratman> yo no puedo averiguarlo hoy pero veo si te averiguo
<oxide666> y la cosa es q no me puedo descargar el opensuse pesa 4.7 gb apenas descarge este q pesa 700mb y me demoro cantidad
<oxide666> y quiero probar cueste lo q cueste linux
<ratman> podrias porbar esto 
<ratman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274400
<oxide666> cualquier distribucion
<ratman> no es lo mas lindo pero si nda
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, toy mandando el push
<oxide666> ratman
<ratman> si
<oxide666> me puedes explicar paso a paso q tengo q hacer, no entiendo :(
<ratman> tu modem es de los que piden usuario y pass
<ratman> ?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: eso
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, mirate el mensaje del commit y se explica todo
<virusuy> a ver
<oxide666> mm mi modem en la configuracion de win7 tengo q poner usuario y contraseña cuando lo instale
<oxide666> luego no me pidio mas solo el pin de 4 caracteres
<ratman> oki
<ratman> hay agunos queno piden usuario ni pass
<ratman> por eso pregunte
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: jajaajjaja
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, claro ahora no jodan mas no me rompan en indentado
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> dejame buscar un post
<virusuy> sobre comments
<oxide666> ratman
<oxide666> hay solucion para este modem?
<ratman> mira encontre otro lugar 
<ratman> http://charliexray.blogspot.com/2010/04/modem-huawei-e176-de-ancel-en-linux.html
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: leete esto 
<virusuy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<oxide666> fuck
<ratman> oxide666, el privado
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: // hack for ie browser (assuming that ie is a browser)
<PabloRubianes> salado
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, //When I wrote this, only God and I understood what I was doing
<PabloRubianes> /Now, God only knows
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> arregle el template tambien que tenia cosas que no iban y le faltaban cerrar 4 tags...
<PabloRubianes> gran template
<virusuy> estaba con ganas de programar
<virusuy> pero el frio me puede
<ratman> bueno voy a dormir mañana tengo que madrugar
<magu42> nas noches
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<pcapeluto> Se nos cayó el sitio :(
<pcapeluto> Exedimos el ancho de banda mensual y ahora tenemos que esperar al 1ro de Abril para que quede habilitado nuevamente
<pcapeluto> Ya ha pasado en anteriores veces, ahora con todo el movimiento que tenemos se veía venir el asunto
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-31
<virusuy> uhhh que bajon pcapeluto 
<virusuy> igual es mañana
<virusuy> digo, el miercoles
<pcapeluto> Seguro
<virusuy> igual, era como dijiste, era de esperarse
<virusuy> se viene moviendo re lindo el proyecto
<virusuy> y si todo sale bien creo que para mitad de mes ya tenemos mulita afuera
<pcapeluto> ojalá...todo pinta lindo
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<virusuy> como va PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<PabloRubianes> al final ayer no me explicaste como hiciste el branch?
<PabloRubianes> que me falto hacer_
<magu42> ubuntu uruguay Bandwidth Limit Exceeded 
<magu42> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.
<magu42> :-(
<PabloRubianes> chan
<magu42> sep
<PabloRubianes> hacia pila que no pasaba
<magu42> cierto
<magu42> cuendo se renueva ? mañana?
<magu42> ahh no el miercoles primero talvez
<virusuy> el miercoles
<pcapeluto> que tal Gente
<pcapeluto> si... el Server dijo hasta aquí llegaron por este mes...
<PabloRubianes> no era que ahora teniamos ilimitado?
<virusuy> era una jodita pa showmatch
<pcapeluto> no... tenemos 20Gb
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> ya estoy por terminar con la emprolijada del codigo... habia cualquier cosa... 
<PabloRubianes> hay mas errores ahora saque los graves
<virusuy> commit commit commit
<PabloRubianes> ya hice 2
<virusuy> vamos a arrancar el 5-commit-a-day
<virusuy> son 5 commits con cambios por dia
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos
<PabloRubianes> y saque algun que otro style
<magu42> zas!!
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<PabloRubianes> en footer no hay mas styles donde no van \o/
<PabloRubianes> buenas danielmato 
<danielmato> como va PabloRubianes ?
<pcapeluto> Estaba pensando en crear un .css para nuestros estilos, así se separan del default.css que ya está bien cargadito
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<danielmato> alguien vio que estamos pasados de ancho de banda???
<pcapeluto> que tal danielmato?
<danielmato> como anda don pcapeluto ?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, haciendo de juanita la limpiadora de codigo
<magu42> hola libertcharrua 
<danielmato> se lo extraño el otro dia
<pcapeluto> Si, ni me digas...
<danielmato> encuentro dificil que puedas subir nada, estamos pasados de ancho de banda...
<libertcharrua> como le va magu42 
<PabloRubianes> si aparte se perdio una disertacion de un gran nivel :P
<danielmato> como va libertcharrua ? 
<danielmato> saludos mr magu42 
<libertcharrua> bien y usté don danielmato 
<magu42> como anda danielmato ?
<danielmato> aca charloteando con la barra
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pcapeluto ojo que el Komposer no te cierra tags a veces
<danielmato> maten al kompozer...
<danielmato> volvamos al html a pelo
<virusuy> podriamos si
<virusuy> matarlo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: uso geany nomas
<danielmato> ja ja
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, te digo para que te fijes de cerrar todo
<danielmato> por culpa de ustedes me puse a estudiar xhtml despues de repasar lo que tenia de html... y luego arranco pal php
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: me lo cierra automatico
<virusuy> cada vez que abro, automaticamente genera el tag de cerrar
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> en el aviso de google en todos los archivos le falta los </
<pcapeluto> Ya Kompozer no va más
<danielmato> bien pcapeluto , bien
<virusuy> BIEEEEEN
<danielmato> lastima, era un buen proyecto, pero se quedo atras
<pcapeluto> Ahora toy con el BlueGriffon JAJAJA
<virusuy> nos tapo el agua
<PabloRubianes> que bien
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa es que los hacks de IE6 se llamaban 2 veces
<PabloRubianes> esta en el footer.php y afuera
<danielmato> que raro, debe ser la unica forma que ie se entere, que le digan las cosas dos veces, esta viejito el pobre...
<libertcharrua> jajja asi que hack es para que se vea en IE
<PabloRubianes> lo que retoque bastante fue el template.php que como template era una gran muestra de tecnologia :P
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, para que el estilo de la pagina ande
<libertcharrua> ok gracias me calo leo y aprendo 
<pcapeluto> Pero el template solo tenía la llamada al header y el footer
<PabloRubianes> era una pesadilla estaba todo mal
<PabloRubianes> tenia cosas que se abrian y no se cerraban y cosas que se cerraban que no se abrian
<PabloRubianes> y cosas que se llamaban 2 veces
<pcapeluto> entonces las otras páginas tienen lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> esato
<pcapeluto> ok
<PabloRubianes> ya las estuve aprolijando
<PabloRubianes> igual siguen teniendo errores pero menos
<pcapeluto> podemos entonces crear un uyStyle.css para separar nuestros estilos
<pcapeluto> ?
<PabloRubianes> el index creo que de 145 ahora tiene 28
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, en el default poodes hacer otras clases y listo
<pcapeluto> Claro... pero el default ya está grandesito.... yo digo para tener todo lo nuestro separado
<pcapeluto> y el default dejarlo ya como está
<harovali> hola ! alguien tiene idea de cómo configurar las opciones de servicio en thunderbird 3.1 para que ande con una cuenta de adinet ?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ya toquetiamos el default
<harovali> todo lo que pruebo falla
<PabloRubianes> adinet.com.uy en las dos
<harovali> (falla al autenticar)
<PabloRubianes> en los dos servidores
<PabloRubianes> sin el www
<PabloRubianes> una vez pude hacerlo
<pcapeluto> Tenés que marcar que el usuario requiere autenticación
<magu42> harovali⟿ te puedo pasar la configuracion que tengo en evolution para adinet , no se si te servirá de algo
<danielmato> hovali probaste con http://w2.anteldata.com.uy/info/mozilla.htm
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, eso es de windows 3.1?
<PabloRubianes> siempre igual uruguay he!
<danielmato> que tiene que ver? estan los servidores marcados o no?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, pero el thunderbird 3.1 te adivina la configuracion pero adinet lo deja bobo
<pcapeluto> que abuso... es un win98
<danielmato> si la configuracion es una, siempre es la misma, a menos que hagan cambios drásticos, algo que en este país pasa rarisima vez
<danielmato> al menos dice mozilla...
<danielmato> es lo mejor que tiene adinet, despues que me digan que estamos en el primer mundo...
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> parece que harovali, tiene otros problemas
<pcapeluto> aún no subiste los cambios pablorubianes?
<danielmato> che y esto???
<danielmato> Run command: bzr pull
<danielmato> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/Desarrollo/".
<danielmato> Using saved parent location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/Desarrollo/
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, 
<PabloRubianes> si casi todos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, por un motivo de prolijidad virusuy hizo nuevos branchs
<danielmato> cuac
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> tenes que borrar ese dir
<PabloRubianes> y hacer el bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<PabloRubianes> otra vez
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, podes hacer el pull que ta casi todo
<pcapeluto> no tengo ese dir yo... no en el que subo siempre
<PabloRubianes> solo un archivo el irc falta subut
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tenes que hacer el branch otra vez entonces vos tambien
<danielmato> borrado, bajando el nuevo branch
<danielmato> listo
<PabloRubianes> ahi ya esta casi todo el aprolijamiento
<PabloRubianes> en los mesajes de commit esta lo que hice
<pcapeluto> ahora me sale esto...
<pcapeluto> bzr: ERROR: Parent not accessible given base "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu-uy-website/" and relative path "../../../%2Bbranch/ubuntu-uy-website/
<PabloRubianes> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<PabloRubianes> ese es el comando de traerte
<PabloRubianes> es brz pull
<PabloRubianes> o bzr pull lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, el sabado me dijeron que ustream cerro
<PabloRubianes> live.php no corre mas no?
<danielmato> parece que ustream esta andando...
<PabloRubianes> asi?
<danielmato> che, arranco un canal?
<danielmato> acabo de hacerme cuenta... y parece que esta ok
<PabloRubianes> ya hay un canal de ubuntu uy
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<danielmato> buscolo
<EduardoR> hola!
<EduardoR> acabo de ver el error en ubuntu.org.uy
<EduardoR> Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
<virusuy> jejeje
<EduardoR> menos mal que es fin de mes
<EduardoR> el slideshow debe haber consumido todo el ancho de banda :P
<danielmato> estoy transmitiendo ahora, claro que no es muy divertido verme tipear...
<EduardoR> good, de conde?
<EduardoR> de Donde? URL?
<EduardoR> ubuntu live?
<danielmato> ya lo apague...
<EduardoR> :(
<danielmato> estan crazy, estan?
<danielmato> ok, lo levanto de nuevo, y lo probamos
<EduardoR> si, muy crazy
<EduardoR> web o que cosa?
<danielmato> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/danielmato
<danielmato> es lo mas divertido que vi en mi vida, un tipo, tipeando, con cara de aburrido
<EduardoR> te veo
<EduardoR> desde las 2 maquinas
<danielmato> o sea, que ustream vive y lucha
<danielmato> ya tenemos como hacer eventos live... yupiiiiiiii
<EduardoR> se siente el clicy clicky
<danielmato> sip, eso es bueno
<EduardoR> pero no te oigo hablar
<danielmato> significa que anda el audio
<danielmato> tengo el micro bajo
<EduardoR> dijo: hola
<EduardoR> subio
<danielmato> anda espectacular...
<EduardoR> se oye mejor
<EduardoR> 4 viewers
<danielmato> me siento re-flogger
<EduardoR> te subo a facebook!!
<danielmato> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<danielmato> corto, trinchi no juego mas
<EduardoR> huuuuu!!!!!
<EduardoR> estás grabando?
<danielmato> bueno con esto ya esta, supongo que como experimento alcanzo, ahora algun otro que ponga la caripela
<danielmato> ratman, que alegria, justo tengo que hablar contigo...
<EduardoR> :(
<danielmato> otro que transmita che...
<danielmato> ratman no huyas
<virusuy> yo transmito en 10
<danielmato> USTREAM VIVE Y LUCHA
<danielmato> bien, vamos con virusuy ahora
<danielmato> preguntonta, es solo stream de salida no?
<EduardoR> ya salgo
<ratman> holas
<luciano_> aguanten 10
<luciano_> que ya esta cargando esta basura
<ratman> soy un bot
<danielmato> mr ratman, i bin güeitin for iu
<luciano_> http://www.uhttp://www.ustream.tv/channel/geekstuffstream.tv/channel/geekstuffhttp://www.ustream.tv/channel/geekstuff
<luciano_> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/geekstuff
 * ratman lenguaje no reconocido
<danielmato> no se te oye
<danielmato> ratman, es brutish inglish
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> subi el volumen virusuy 
<EduardoR> no me detecta la camara :(
<danielmato> ratman, cuanto demora un paquete de alemania a uruguay?
<luciano_> no me detecta el audio
<luciano_> el muy maldito
<ratman> tienes algun numero 
<danielmato> si
<ratman> sabes que viene por correo o vendra por privado 
<danielmato> ahora si virusuy
<danielmato> ahora si
<danielmato> si ratman tengo un numero
<EduardoR> te veo luciano!
<EduardoR> pixelator!
<danielmato> perdona que te moleste, pero hace 2 semanas que nos mandaron un paquete y  todavia no hay ni aviso
<luciano_> se escucha bien ?
<luciano_> si se fijan pueden loguearse como cohost
<luciano_> asi aparecemos los dos
<danielmato> si luciano_ , se escucha, estas medio pixelator demas
<ratman> mira el provado 
<PabloRubianes> ya termino el unity.php y hago el commit
<danielmato> ratman tengo este numero 85052103 8446
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> bueno dejame ver si logro algo 
<luciano_> puede ser porque mi novi esta mirando una novela por streaming
<luciano_> novia*
<ratman> esperaba un numero terminado en GE
<ratman> o algo asi 
<ratman> el tema es que depende de la empresa
<ratman> por donde lo mandan 
<ratman> si lo mandaron sin hacer rutas extrañas
<ratman> entraria por arbg
<ratman> arg
<ratman> lo de las rutas lo suelen hacer para que el envio sea mas barato jejee
<ratman> pero lo hace el origen 
<ratman> como las cosas que te mandan de dealextreme
<ratman> jejeje
<ratman> si hace escala en brazil 
<danielmato> Deustche Post
<ratman> es cuestin de suerte
<ratman> porque los pintas acumulan 
<ratman> antes de mandarnos
<danielmato> ok, entonces hay que esperar...
<ratman> muy mala mania
<EduardoR> luciano, no me acepta el cohost
<danielmato> en fin, podria ser peor
<ratman> igualmente vere sipuedo averiguar algo 
<danielmato> te agradezco mucho
<danielmato> EduardoR, como se hace para ser cohost?
<luciano_> pasame tu numero o nombre de canal
<luciano_> pegamelo que lo busco y te cohosteo desde aca
<danielmato> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/danielmato
<danielmato> estoy live
<EduardoR> todos al de luciano
<danielmato> lindo aco
<danielmato> lindo acople
<luciano_> la magia de la tecnologia
<luciano_> estaba acoplando yo con tu audio
<luciano_> y vos con el mio
<EduardoR> GENIAL!!!!
<EduardoR> ahora falto yo
<libertcharrua> te veo mato
<luciano_> EduardoR: pasame tu url de ustream
<luciano_> dale EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> te veo danielmato 
<EduardoR> estoy en el de pcapeluto
<luciano_> pasamelo
<EduardoR> ok, wait
<luciano_> y ponete como live
<libertcharrua> danielmato: te veo todo en cuadritos la cara no quieres que te reconozcan?
<libertcharrua> ahora mejoro
<libertcharrua> me quemó el oido el acople
<luciano_> EduardoR: come on!!!!
<danielmato> esa era la idea libertcharrua, que no me reconocieran...
<danielmato> y EduardoR ?
<libertcharrua> sonaste te ves bien ahora jaja
<danielmato> eso es imposible libertcharrua, en todo caso me vere nitido, pero bien, lo dudo...
<danielmato> EduardoR, estas live?
<PabloRubianes> mande el commit
<libertcharrua> jajja ta bueno
<EduardoR> http://www.ustream.tv/broadcaster/7687942
<EduardoR> puede ser?
<danielmato> bien, ahora hacete cohost en el de luciano
<luciano_> lo hago yo
<luciano_> no se apuren
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, habla no escribas
<danielmato> ja ja
<libertcharrua> EduardoR:  We're sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.
<PabloRubianes> che se puede ver los dos a la vez?
<danielmato> estamos los tres a la vez...
<luciano_> se
<luciano_> muchachos
<luciano_> yo corto para probar una cosa
<PabloRubianes> pero se pueden ver a los 3 a la vez?
<luciano_> en 10 min probamos otra vez
<PabloRubianes> luciano_, ya esta el commit
<luciano_> PabloRubianes: lujo
<danielmato> salimos...
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, como son los otros links yo te toy viendo a vos nomas
<danielmato> estabamos en el de luciano
<danielmato> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/geekstuff
<luciano_> mucahchos
<luciano_> yo voy a probar una cosita
<luciano_> y vuelvo
<luciano_> porque tengo todo ronto para hacer recording de mi desktop
<luciano_> que otro por favor
<danielmato> cortamos un ratito, y volvemos
<luciano_> levante el live
<luciano_> y nos invite 
<danielmato> de todos modos, esta funcionando 
<danielmato> o sea, que podemos hacer multi eventos
<PabloRubianes> bien bueno hay que ver si se pueden dar charlas por ahi
<luciano_> aguanten 10 min
<luciano_> y probamos todo de una
<EduardoR> good
<danielmato> ok
<luciano_> eso si, que otro arme el host principal y nos invite porque mi adsl se arrastra ahora
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> que hago?
<luciano_> pone broadcast
<danielmato> yo estoy por wifi, no me quiero imaginar esto cableado... espectacular
<luciano_> despues en el visor 
<luciano_> te aparece para invitar a cohost
<danielmato> ya estoy en vivo de nuevo
<EduardoR> veo
<EduardoR> pero no encuentro el cohost
<EduardoR> cierro 
<danielmato> acaba de detonar adsl...
<EduardoR> debe estar en la conf del canal
<danielmato> no arranca del todo...
<pcapeluto> Ya llegué... como es eso de que ustream había cerrado?
<danielmato> ahora si, arrancó
<PabloRubianes> vieron esto? http://pythonuy.ep.io/
<danielmato> ahora murio, si levanto la calidad, explota
<danielmato> volvio a funcional
<pcapeluto> epa.... y esto de Pyton? hay un grupo en Uruguay?
<EduardoR> hola pcapeluto, estoy usando tu usuario
<danielmato> algun cohost que aparezca?
<pcapeluto> Si claro... no hay drama por el usuario...
<pcapeluto> ya no es mío
<pcapeluto> jajaj
<danielmato> me aburrooooooooo
<danielmato> que lindo, que flogger me siento
<pcapeluto> Me gusta los enlaces del sitio
<danielmato> tiene un lag importante... al menos en este momento
<pcapeluto> http://pythonuy.ep.io/404/
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, hable mijo
<EduardoR> danielmato: pone ese cohost en el tuyo
<danielmato> ese es el lag, tiene como un minuto...
<danielmato> EduardoR, tu ustream?
<EduardoR> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/flisol-2011-uruguay
<EduardoR> :S
<danielmato> off air
<virusuy> salio ustream ?
<danielmato> on air ahora
<virusuy> link
<danielmato> pero no aparece lo del cohost
<virusuy> pasenme el link
<pcapeluto> pero por que en el canal de FliSOL2011?
<virusuy> lo de cohost aparece abajo en la pantalla que le pones cuando le das "GO LIVE"
<EduardoR> era el que había
<pcapeluto> está el de ubuntu-uy
<pcapeluto> Primerísssssimo plano
<pcapeluto> jajajjjaja
<danielmato> exploto, y ya volvi
<danielmato> no, lo de cohost no aparece
<virusuy> dentro de "Audience tools"
<virusuy> pasenme link para verlos che
<danielmato> cuac y eso esta en?
<EduardoR> lo tengo
<EduardoR> pero que url?
<danielmato> lo encontre
<PabloRubianes> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tantodosusados
<pcapeluto> ya cree, el canal de ubuntu-uy
<pcapeluto> no se por que no estaba
<PabloRubianes> ahi escucho a EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> juas se te ve PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> pua
<virusuy> mira ver esa carita a esta hora
<PabloRubianes> como se enganchaton los canales?
<virusuy> mama mia
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> fijate que en el visor y administrador
<virusuy> que te sale cuando vas live
<libertcharrua> si casi me da algo virusuy 
<virusuy> dice"audience tool"
<virusuy> y ahi te dice "Ustream channel"
<virusuy> yo te paso mi canal y vos me invitas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<PabloRubianes> toy arregando el mic
<virusuy> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/geekstuff
<virusuy> agrega ese a ver si me invitas
<libertcharrua> no se si les sirve de algo pero a PabloRubianes  no le oigo nada a virusuy  si
<virusuy> pero estamos en el mismo visor ? o aparte?
<PabloRubianes> no me anda el mic
<virusuy> el de la note no ?
<libertcharrua> los veo uno en cada pestaña
<virusuy> fijate que no sea tema def lash
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: boton derecho sobre el streaming, configuracion
<PabloRubianes> si pero no anda
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> trata de meternos en el mismo stream
<virusuy> en "Audience tool"
<PabloRubianes> pero no tengo sonido
<PabloRubianes> voy a probar algo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tas con los parlantes de los demas danielmato 
<danielmato> ok
<virusuy> danielmato: pasenme su stream
<danielmato> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/danielmato
<danielmato> virusuy estas ahi...?
<virusuy> nop
<virusuy> me sali un segundo
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> se me esta destruyendo el adsl...
<EduardoR> ok
<virusuy> consume pila obviamente
<danielmato> podemos seguir mañana, ya estoy casi en posicion de dormir... los viejitos nos vamos temprano a la cama...
<EduardoR> que probemos en el mio
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<EduardoR> tengo 4000/512
<EduardoR> esto debe dar :P
<danielmato> yo tengo 1000 256 y alcanza...
<PabloRubianes> no se que problema tiene el micro ni el del laptop ni el otro andan
<pcapeluto> Solo por curiosidad.... que están tratando de hacer con ustream?
<danielmato> probaste no tener cerrado el micro en preferencias de sonido...
<danielmato> pcapeluto, hacer charlas multi locas, con mucha gente en muchos lugares al mismo tiempo... idea de eduardor
<libertcharrua> ya busco cam compatible con linus
<EduardoR> en principio uno solo dando charla LoCa 
<pcapeluto> Ta ta... seguro para gente que no esté en Uruguay JAJAJAJ
<danielmato> o sea, poder hacer las presentaciones en un lugar, y que se transmita a varios lados del interior
<EduardoR> que no esté en montevideo
<pcapeluto> Uno, dos o hasta 3 calculo que no hay drama, pero multimuchos se complica por el ancho de banda de Uruguay
<danielmato> lo que tiene de bueno es que en una de esas se pueden hacer eventos con sede en un lugar y stream de video para varios lados, cañon mediante y una persona presente para contestar preguntas...
<libertcharrua> estaria buneo uno diera conferencia en vivo hablada y espues se hacen preguntas por chat
<EduardoR> estuve en una y esta buenisimo
<libertcharrua> eso que dijo danielmato 
<danielmato> xchat + ustream...
<danielmato> + gente en vivo para preguntas rapidas
<danielmato> o por ejemplo
<danielmato> stream de video
<danielmato> se recopilan las preguntas
<danielmato> se mandan por chat
<danielmato> se contestan por stream
<danielmato> que tal?
<pcapeluto> Este....
<pcapeluto> en el sitio está armado eso justamente
<danielmato> o sea, tiene que estar una persona encargada de organizar la cosa en cada sede
<EduardoR> es medio compliquetti registrarse en ustream, no
<danielmato> y anonde stá eso?
<EduardoR> para el chat propio
<pcapeluto> Es decir, cuando entras a la página de Live tenés el video arriba y el chat abajo
<danielmato> ok
<pcapeluto> si todos los que están viendo el video online entran a la consola de chat que aparece abajo se tiene un lugar donde preguntar
<EduardoR> como en ubuntu.org.uy
<pcapeluto> Es que es el mismo
<danielmato> pero me gusta mas usar en lo que se pueda los canales oficiales de ubuntu
<pcapeluto> pero está portado al formato nuevo
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a dormir... saludos y ta ma;ana
<danielmato> chau PabloRubianes creo que esto sigue mañana...
<PabloRubianes> esperemos
<pcapeluto> nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> tengo que ver como hago pa que el mic ande
<EduardoR> rubianes
<EduardoR> cuando quedamos con cassinelli?
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana no?
<EduardoR> ya lo ovidé :P
<danielmato> esto hay que discutirlo con unas chechas de por medio...
<danielmato> con cassinelli no es el miercoles a las 12.30?
<EduardoR> mañana?
<danielmato> miercoles?
<PabloRubianes> pero vamos el miercoles
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, vos te comunicas con el?
<EduardoR> si, mañana lo atomizo
<danielmato> avisa EduardoR y vamos en malón!!!
<EduardoR> al mediodía?
<PabloRubianes> dale nos hablamos ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> si al mediodia del miercoles
<EduardoR> si, mañana me conecto
<danielmato> fantastico, yo me estoy por volver calabaza...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> sino me mandan un sms
<PabloRubianes> me duermo...
<danielmato> low battery...
<PabloRubianes> chau chau
<EduardoR> yo no se si etoy transmitiendo
<EduardoR> esta camara tiene un zoom exagerado
<danielmato> bueno gente, nos conversamos mañana
<danielmato> confirma EduardoR lo de cassinelli plis!
<pcapeluto> dale... nos vemos
<danielmato> saluti a tutti
<EduardoR> dale
<pcapeluto> EduardoR, que van a hacer el Miércoles?
<EduardoR> ir a EUCD a entregar el libro
<EduardoR> hablamos el sabado de eso
<PabloRubianes> volvi un seg
<PabloRubianes> no entran a mi canal de ustream que creo que arregle el mic?
<EduardoR> link?
<virusuy> a ver
<PabloRubianes> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tantodosusados
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: going
<virusuy> seeeeeeee
<EduardoR> se escucha
<virusuy> se escucha por fin
<PabloRubianes> vamo!!!!
<EduardoR> pone es cohosting
<virusuy> en audience tool
<PabloRubianes> ahi?
<virusuy> a ver
<virusuy> no te aparece como para aceptar
<virusuy> o algo
<virusuy> algun boton o algo ?
<virusuy> sino
<virusuy> viste que a aparece
<virusuy> para poner una URL
<virusuy> o buscar?
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> tenes que darle
<virusuy> add
<virusuy> y despues darle preview
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> EduardoR: jajajajajaj
<virusuy> esa camara con zoom es genial
<virusuy> yo tampoco
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: EduardoR 
<EduardoR> se escucha lo mio?
<PabloRubianes> a mi me escuchas?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no
<EduardoR> yo te escucho
<pcapeluto> Se te escucha tecleando
<EduardoR> a rubianmnes
<virusuy> pero a EduardoR no lo escucho
<pcapeluto> si
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> fijate que en URL
<pcapeluto> yo veo en la pantalla princpal a Rubianes y lo escucho... y a EduardoR arriba a la derecha también hablando
<virusuy> hay un delay importante
<pcapeluto> Si... gran Delay
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como es tu canal
<virusuy> ya te digo
<pcapeluto> me tengo que ir gente
<pcapeluto> nos estamos viendo
<virusuy> literalmente
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<pcapeluto> chau chau
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/geekstuff
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/geekstuff
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: me cai
<virusuy> vo
<virusuy> con esta conexion es IMPOSIBOL
<PabloRubianes> pah
<magu42> los veo a todos , pero no me reconece la camara ;.(
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ magú  con tilde jaja
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> estoy probando algo que estaria mejor que esto
<virusuy> quiero ver si es con menos delay
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> jajajajajajaja
<virusuy> esta mortal
<virusuy> ekiga nos llama
<virusuy> me esta llegando un mail de ekiga foundation
<virusuy> que hay plata señores!
<virusuy> me confirman por interno que si
<virusuy> seguramente me quieren currar estos 
<virusuy> dejenme ver
<virusuy> el delay es mortal porque nuestra subida es espantoza
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: descargala
<virusuy> de ultima
<virusuy> yo estoy descargando
<PabloRubianes> yo para ma;ana lo tengo
<libertcharrua> che uyds que cams usan?
<virusuy> che PabloRubianes esta en china?
<virusuy> porque demora
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> siberia
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> me fui a domrir
<PabloRubianes> suerte en pila che
<EduardoR> corté 
<virusuy> toy en ekiga
<virusuy> si alguien quiere probar
<EduardoR> aunque los auriculares me los dejo, me mantiene calentitas las orejas
<EduardoR> yo linphone, sirve?
<EduardoR> "Ubuntu LaNave" <sip:ubuntero@bravis.vc>
<virusuy> no creo
<EduardoR> ahora que recuerdo ese no servia
<EduardoR> el bravis es retrucho, de windows
<EduardoR> donde registro un SIP?
<virusuy> no se
<EduardoR> una cortita, estuve jugando al 0AD
<EduardoR> cero-AD
<EduardoR> es impresionante!
<EduardoR> un nivel de detalle increible
<virusuy> miru
<virusuy> tengoq ue probarlo
<virusuy> el finde seguramente
<EduardoR> 135MB
<virusuy> me fui a nonear tambien
<virusuy> ta mañana
<EduardoR> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wfg/0ad
<EduardoR> posta posta
<EduardoR> bueno
<EduardoR> congelome
<pcapeluto> Habemus ShipitUY
<pcapeluto> ya está subido el primer formulario, queda agregarle validación de campos y la interfaz para los encargados de los pedidos...
 * virusuy esta pullingeando su branch local
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-01
<virusuy> pcapeluto: ping
<virusuy> sabes lo que falta ahi, agregar al formulario de shipit cuales son valores necesarios
<pcapeluto> virusuy: ping
<pcapeluto> si, es la validación que hace falta, estoy armando el javascript para ello
<pcapeluto> Hay campos que son necesarios, el de Launchpad es el "más importante" jejeje
<pcapeluto> Listo, ya hay validación básica, ahora subo el resultado...
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> que dice danielmato ?
<danielmato> aca viendo si hay movida o no esta noche
<magu42> tan tranquilos los muchachos, hoy.
<magu42> estarán metiendo codigo 
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato> me parece que si, se ve que estan hasta las manos
<magu42> que están hasta las manos es seguro
<danielmato> sip je je
<magu42> pero como dicen los desarrolladores de debian:
<magu42> "estará listo cuando esté listo"
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> "estará listo, cuando esté listo"
<magu42> con la coma queda mejor
<danielmato> si, son muy "debian" estos chicos
<magu42> nahhh
<danielmato> ni yo me lo creo
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> debian +1
<danielmato> seguramente
<pcapeluto> Perdón.... ?
<pcapeluto> Debian que?
<danielmato> aparecio pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj 
<pcapeluto> estoy ordenando la casa que viene visita
<danielmato> nada era para ver si reaccionabas...
<pcapeluto> y mi jermu me golpea si no tengo algo acomodado
<danielmato> huyyyyy, mientras no sea la suegra...
<pcapeluto> Ya tenemos ShipitUY
<pcapeluto> por lo menos la primera etapa
<danielmato> opa
<danielmato> como es eso????
<pcapeluto> Desarrollé un formulario con validación para que la gente pida los CD's
<pcapeluto> Ah... me olvidaba de comentaros
<pcapeluto> Miren esta gráfica: http://gs.statcounter.com/#os-UY-monthly-201004-201105
<pcapeluto> Creo que es por culpa nuestra
<pcapeluto> de Abril a Mayo
<pcapeluto> jejeje
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ que pida los cd´s  a donde?  no entiendo
<danielmato> me gusta...
<danielmato> explica mejor lo del shipit
<pcapeluto> Nosotros tenemos los CD's que manda Canonical
<pcapeluto> hasta el momento teníamos una serie de "puestos" donde la gente pedía una copia
<pcapeluto> ahora con esto podemos "formalizar" el asunto
<pcapeluto> Se hacen pedidos de a uno... y repartimos
<magu42> ahhhh ya entendí . que bueno
<danielmato> excelente
<magu42> dijera el sr b
<magu42> Burns
<pcapeluto> Posiblemente tengamos que definir algo para los eventos o algo así
<pcapeluto> No se, lo que importa es que ya tenemos un registro de quién pide los CD's
<pcapeluto> para llevar las cosas ordenadas
<danielmato> me parece genial, es hora de ir acomodando los zapallos en el carro
<danielmato> cada vez somos mas, por suerte, y si no nos organizamos, esto explota
<pcapeluto> Estoy desarrollando ahora el "Panel de control" para que el que se encargue de las entregas pueda manejarlo debidamente
<pcapeluto> El problema es que hasta el momento solo contamos con copias armadas a mano
<pcapeluto> y de la voluntad y disponibilidad de los que lo entregan
<pcapeluto> Esto va a ordenar un poco la cosa
<pcapeluto> Además si tenemos un Stock limitado de discos originales es bueno que se reserven con tiempo
<pcapeluto> En el interior pueden solicitar copias, y podemos disponer de centros de distribución  que accedan al panel de su departamento
<pcapeluto> así ellos reciben los datos de primera mano
<pcapeluto> Es un tanto ambicioso pero por algún lado hay que empezar
<danielmato> genial
<pcapeluto> La forma en como hacemos esto lo definimos ahora en estos días, la herramienta está disponible
<danielmato> ahora, a por los multi eventos soñados por eduardor...
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> que tal?
<pcapeluto> Que tal pablorubianes
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<PabloRubianes> toy llegando y bajando los updates del sitio
<pcapeluto> Lo de los multieventos puede hacerse, o por lo menos tener en el sitio varios stream al mismo tiempo
<pcapeluto> usamos el código embebido que da ustream
<pcapeluto> PabloRubianes, les comentaba que el ShipitUY ya tiene formulario con validación
<pcapeluto> para pedir un CD tenés que poner tu cuenta de Launchpad
<pcapeluto> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> bien
<pcapeluto> o por lo menos a eso te lleva
<pcapeluto> hace falta validar la veracidad del usuario pero toy en eso
<danielmato> igual seguimos con - Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
<pcapeluto> por lo pronto si no pone usuario no permite pedir nada
<pcapeluto> Si... hasta mañana seguimos excedidos
<pcapeluto> o hasta la media noche
<danielmato> cuac... eso significa que... estamos con mucha gente entrando o mucho spam...
<Guest76746> buenas daniel
<magu42> RMS⟿ es triviox  no?  o ahora Guest76746 
<Guest76746> <triviox here
<Guest76746> yes xD
<magu42> ahh ahi va 
<Triviox> como va magu42 :D
<magu42> Triviox⟿ serás caradura   RMS!!!!1
<magu42> bien y vos?
<Triviox> jajaja para otros servidores :P
<Triviox> bien, aca poniendome al dia con los rss
<magu42> ni quiero preguantar donde andarás!!
<Triviox> vieron que la fsf parece que usa ubuntu en sus servidores
<Triviox> jajaja shhh
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, el script lo hiciste vos?
<Triviox> igualmente en uruguay creo que todavía no esta prohibido el ddos.. 
<Triviox> buenas pablo
<Triviox> and pablo
<magu42> si acá : http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10887548/Escandalo_-los-servidores-de-la-FSF-usan-Ubuntu.html
<Triviox> yo lo postié ayer :( pero bueno, al bot de jjm se le perdona
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, 
<Triviox> como estas pablo? =)
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<Triviox> che, alguien sabe como configurar un nick distinto x servidor en xchat?
<Triviox> es increible, pero en el irc del cel si puedo, y aca no ¬¬
<magu42> Triviox⟿ si es diferente servidor , en xchat se puede
<danielmato> hola guest7646
<Triviox> a donde vas para eso? yo voy a "xchat/lista de redes" y me da la opcion xa cambiarlo xo global..aplicado a todos los servidores..
<magu42> Triviox⟿ destildá la opción de  usar informacion global del usuario y te te deja poner una diferente
<magu42> Triviox⟿ en ese servidor en particular
<Triviox> << im going to it magu42
<magu42> ok
<pcapeluto> Estoy con gente... en un rato regreso, pablorubianes, si, lo hice yo el script
<danielmato> vaya pcapeluto 
<danielmato> atienda que si no lo cascan...
<danielmato> lo digo por experiencia...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ con conocimiento de causa 
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> a porque a vos no magu42 ?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> claro!!!  tengo de casado mas que vos 
<Triviox> Listo, ya configuré todo, gracias magu42!!!!
<danielmato> lo se....
<magu42> bien Triviox 
<Triviox> pensar que me recorrí todos las opciones de menu.. y era destildar eso ¬¬ plop!
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, hablamos despues entonces
<magu42> Triviox⟿ te faltaba hablar conmigo!!!!   jaja
<Triviox> yeah :D
<magu42> /me gran manoseador de irc
<Triviox> ojo que no te demande por acoso, jaja eso esta de moda!
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> los de bluegriffon son unos mentirosos... dejate de HTML5
<PabloRubianes> !!!
<danielmato> ????
<danielmato> que paso con bluegriffon?
<danielmato> bueno gente, yo tambien huyo despavorido, que mañana arranco tempranito
<danielmato> portense mal y cuidense bien
<magu42> Triviox⟿ ahora si , entraste en los diferentes servidores con diferente nick?
<Triviox> funciono :D
<Triviox> yeah!
<magu42> chiche
<magu42> es que me daba impresión ver entrar acá a RMS  jaja
<Triviox> jajaja queda gracioso..
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ a éstas horas!!!
<EduardoR> ops
<magu42> jeje  como anda EduardoR ?
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> recien llegado del trabajo
<libertcharrua> 5 horitas extras meti hoy 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no salis a las 10
<magu42> ahhh
<libertcharrua> eso va contra mis principios jajaja
<libertcharrua> hoy me tocaba el medio libre
<libertcharrua> pero se agarro una compañera el dedo con la cierra
<magu42> uhhh
<libertcharrua> y otra la echaron no se por que problema
<magu42> por alcahueta, no fué a esa seguro  jaja
<libertcharrua> si fue esa
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> eso no funciona entonces
<libertcharrua> http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/dialogos/21-169096-2011-05-30.html
<libertcharrua> leyeron eso? una entrevista a torvalds en página 12
<EduardoR> la lei, muy buena
<libertcharrua> entonces fui el último en enterarme jaja
<libertcharrua> hoy me tronche de risa viendo un abogado en you tube un capo el loco
<libertcharrua> defiende el tema de las descargas por internet
<EduardoR> el de taringa o el de G8?
<libertcharrua> impresionante como les rompe las pelotas a sgae
<libertcharrua> pa es español david bravo se llama
<libertcharrua> no se quienes sean los de taringa o g8
<EduardoR> es no lo tenia
<libertcharrua> ni se que es g8 la verdad
<EduardoR> sabés lo de taringa?
<libertcharrua> si se lod e taringa
<EduardoR> la cumbre del grupo de los 8 paises, big
<EduardoR> hubo recien una cumbre en francia
<EduardoR> por el tema INTERNET
<EduardoR> grossos
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dm4QEsme__A&feature=related
<EduardoR> la quieren cocinar vuelta y vuelta
<libertcharrua> este que yo digo tiene el ideal bien puesto
<libertcharrua> defiende su postura aparte de sus clientes
<libertcharrua> el flaquito de lentes es lo ves y no das un peso por el jaja
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, lo de ma;ana_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<libertcharrua> sorry uds laburando y yo desviandolos me cayo
<Triviox> Han actualizado a firefox 5 beta? por ahora solo note que no me funciona greasemonkey ni mafiaafire; además de que quedó in english.. 
<EduardoR> se cancela
<EduardoR> el director esta de viaje
<magu42> Triviox⟿ para pasarlo a español  en sinaptyc instalá   firefox-l10n-es  y reinicia el navegador ,  lo otro ni idea
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no hay nada
<PabloRubianes> no pasa nada digo
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a domir... saludos
<PabloRubianes> que pasen bien
<Triviox> si? grax magu43, jejej vas a tener que poner un 0900!!
<Triviox> probe con este xpi http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest/linux-x86_64/xpi/ y me salio  no compatible :(
<libertcharrua> bueno el sueño me mata a dormir se ah dicho buenas nohes
<Triviox> hay alguien..?
<Triviox> Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
<Triviox> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. 
<Triviox> me sale eso en ubuntu.org.uy :S
<magu42> si Triviox 
<magu42> se acabó el ancho de banda 
<magu42> mañana 1º se renueva 
<magu42> se agotaron los 20gb Triviox 
<Triviox> ahh
<Triviox> jaja hoy cumpli mi cuenta "preguntar mucho"
<Triviox> gracias magu42
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> en realidad ya es primero de junio
<magu42> hoy se renueva entonces
<magu42> nas noches 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-02
<virusuy> pcapeluto: en twitter un usuario comento el sitio de ubuntu-uy
<virusuy> y lo catalogo como fabuloso
<virusuy> y eso que no a visto los ultimos cambios :-D
<pcapeluto> como estás?  
<pcapeluto> a si?
<pcapeluto> que locooo
<pcapeluto> viste el efecto highslide que agregué?
<virusuy> no, mas en la noch evoy a ver todo lo nuevo
<pcapeluto> Lo comentó solo en Twitter o lo posteó en algún Blog?
<virusuy> solo twitter
<pcapeluto> Marcelo_Ramone?
<virusuy> el mismo
<PabloRubianes> hola
<pcapeluto> Hola PabloRubianes
<pcapeluto> como andás?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<pcapeluto> Acá probando algunas cosas en el portal...
<PabloRubianes> si vi que hiciste otro commit
<pcapeluto> Si, anoche...
<pcapeluto> estaba probando algunas cosas
<PabloRubianes> te decia ayer el script ese que tiene el formulario de pedido, ya graba en la base de datos?
<PabloRubianes> porque nunca abris la conexion
<pcapeluto> Si, una vez que le das enviar lo que hace es grabar directamente en la bd
<PabloRubianes> eso es javascript?
<pcapeluto> La validación de los campos, la que hace para que no dejes los campos importantes sin llenar es javascript
<pcapeluto> El ingreso de los datos a la BD es MySQL
<PabloRubianes> ahhh ayer no habia visto el enviarPedido y estaba perdido
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: buenas
<pcapeluto> Jajajaa
<virusuy> sobre el "envio" se puede inclusive generar un mail hacia la persona
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, buena
<PabloRubianes> s
<pcapeluto> Si, el Form de shipituy manda los datos al enviarpedido, es posible generar un correo con esa información para que le llegue a la persona
<pcapeluto> php maneja facilmente los envíos de correo
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, eso lo probaste?
<PabloRubianes> donde llamas al enviarPedido?
<PabloRubianes> no lo encuentro
<pcapeluto> buscate la cadena FORM
<pcapeluto> proces=enviarpedido.php
<pcapeluto> Con la base de datos funciona lo más bien
<pcapeluto> Me gustaría luego agregar algún filtro para que si la persona hizo el pedido una vez no pueda pedir 200 veces más
<PabloRubianes> ahhh yo buscaba en el boton
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj
<pcapeluto> No
<pcapeluto> el botón llama a la función validar
<PabloRubianes> y el filtro lo pones en enviarPedido
<pcapeluto> esa es la parte javascript que controla que los campos estén escritos
<PabloRubianes> haces un if que si cedula == cedula varias veces que le salte "pediste mucho hermano"
<virusuy> jajajajajja
<pcapeluto> Lo que se podría hacer es que la persona llene el formulario e ingrese los datos como hasta ahora, si al ingresar los datos se encuentra que ya lo hizo se lo denuncia por tráfico de CD's de Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> el sintax check de Komodo me tirar errores en shipituy
<pcapeluto> Eso no es tan complicado, se puede controlar que los valores de correo por ejemplo no sean iguales
<pcapeluto> Que herrores te tira?
<pcapeluto> Herrores JAJAJAJJA
<pcapeluto> El Shipituy es el que menos cosas tiene
<pcapeluto> el Index ahora levanta las cosas de Highslide
<pcapeluto> eso puede saltar cualquier error
<PabloRubianes> en la sintaxis del form
<pcapeluto> Mmm....
<pcapeluto> a ver
<PabloRubianes> pera que lo indento bien y me fijo que le pasa
<PabloRubianes> highslide ese les gusta?
<pcapeluto> Es bastante práctico para cargar algunas cosas
<pcapeluto> el efecto está bueno
<pcapeluto> pensaba usarlo para armar una galería del sitio
<pcapeluto> Adivinen quién cambia de interfaz gráfica !!!
<pcapeluto> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/06/microsoft-da-una-primera-vista-a-windows-8/
<PabloRubianes> opa... van a usar esa bosta... el final de windows
<pcapeluto> Si pero se sigue manteniendo el Shell clásico
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> si pero igual es un espanto...
<PabloRubianes> che sugiero que los cambios dramaticos como el de highslide lo pongamos a votacion en la reunion del lunes... no se si a todo el mundo le copa
<pcapeluto> Yo lo puse para probar como queda, puede quedar o no, de última es solo un enlace que abre de otra manera, no hay que cambiar mucha cosa, y de hecho si ves el archivo que abre es shipituypopup, el otro sigue sin cambiar
<PabloRubianes> si se puede editar como lo abris?
<PabloRubianes> digo que salga en el medio de la pagina y que te ponga oscuro el fondo?
<pcapeluto> por eso dejé el directorio examples, para que vean diferentes formas y tipos de ventanas que se abren, acá solo mostramos un iframe, pero maneja ajax, flash, imágenes, o html, es bastante versatil
<pcapeluto> miren por ejemplo el archivo examples/youtube.html
<pcapeluto> no puse las imágenes, pero pueden descargar el paquete completo para hacer pruevas
<pcapeluto> pruebas
<PabloRubianes> ya arregle el shipit tenia los cirres de form, fieldset, y un p entreverados con unos de tablas
<pcapeluto> ok
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, lo de examples anda? porque todas las fotos dan link roto y no funcionan
<PabloRubianes> en mi server
<pcapeluto> claro, es lo que te decía, las imágenes no las incluí en el directorio de images
<pcapeluto> pero los ejemplos de contenido de texto o el de flash y youtube te tienen que andar
<pcapeluto> está bueno poder cargar un video directamente en una pequeña ventana flotante sobre el html
<pcapeluto> Eso puede servir para los videos tutoriales 
<PabloRubianes> si eso sos ejemplos andan
<PabloRubianes> igual preferiria algo mas como las fotos en omgubuntu
<PabloRubianes> viste cuando agrandas una foto como queda?
<pcapeluto> también, eso se hace con jquery, hice unas pruebas que no me andubieron bien, pero están las librerías para hacerlo, highslide está más orientado a cargar contenido externo en un marco flotante
<PabloRubianes> me parece un poco molesto que lo puedas mover pa donde quieras... pero son gustos
<pcapeluto> creo que se puede dejar fija la posición, está todo en la doc de highslide
<pcapeluto> mirate armar galerías así... http://demo.tutorialzine.com/2009/11/hovering-gallery-css3-jquery/demo.php
<PabloRubianes> puede ser...
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> los errores de shipit se fueron pero tiene 44 errores en el validator...
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo...
<PabloRubianes> comida
<libertcharrua> bon apetit
<pcapeluto> Esta es la implementación de imágenes que te decía: http://jquery.com/demo/thickbox/
 * libertcharrua estrecha vuestras manos honorables señoras y señores de ubuntu-uy
<pcapeluto> acá cuando clikeas en la mini img te deja la pantalla negra de fondo y te agranda la imagen en primer plano
<pcapeluto> ah bue... saludos libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> buenas noches pcapeluto 
<danielmato> nas noches...
<libertcharrua> guenas
<pcapeluto> que tienen de buenas
<libertcharrua> que humor che
<pcapeluto> jajajajjaaj
<pcapeluto> exeso de php se llama eso
<danielmato> epa... que estas calentito en tu casa... pensa si tuvieras que estar laburando afuera...
<danielmato> hoy vueltita corta...
<pcapeluto> yo hace un rato que llegué.... me congeló la bruma de esta tarde
<danielmato> toco laburar hasta tarde hoy... 
<pcapeluto> si, como casi todos los días, pero ta, ahora en invierno se siente más
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> lamentablemente toco laburar hasta tarde, y desde temprano y no pude acompañar hoy, alguien sabe algo de cassinelli?
<PabloRubianes> el director del coso ta de vije
<danielmato> ahhhh
<danielmato> o sea que hoy no se hizo nada?
<PabloRubianes> no  no
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer ahora si
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> bueno gente, me voy a la camita, que estoy liquidado
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, la version antes de poner el shipit la tenes? porque esta bastante mejor que la que esta live... asi la ponemos en el sitio
<pcapeluto> lo subo y le quito el enlace a shipit
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<PabloRubianes> viste el blueprint del footer?
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que poner ahi
<pcapeluto> me fijo
<pcapeluto> mirá este enlace
<pcapeluto> jWhile Thickbox had its day, it is not maintained any longer, so we recommend you use some alternatives.colorboxjQueryUI DialogfancyboxDOM windowshadowbox.js-The Management. 9.30.2009 (and Paul Irish)ThickBox 3.1developed by Cody Lindley, using jQuery, last updated on 08/08/2007ThickBox is a webpage UI dialog widget written in JavaScript on top of the jQuery library. Its function is to show a single image, multiple ima
<pcapeluto> ges, inline content, iframed content, or content served through AJAX in a hybrid modal.OverviewExamples1
<pcapeluto> huuu
<pcapeluto> pará
<pcapeluto> http://jquery.com/demo/thickbox/
<pcapeluto> ahora si, para implementar lo de las fotos
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> sorry, lo de las fotos lo tengo abandonado
<EduardoR> hablaban de eso?
<pcapeluto> como estás....?
<pcapeluto> hay algunas cosas que estamos probando
<pcapeluto> código javascript para efectos chulos
<EduardoR> si, muy bueno
<pcapeluto> Actualmente hay uno para cargar el formulario de Shipit del sitio, pero está a votación para ver si queda o no
<pcapeluto> Esto de las fotos es para montar la galería del sitio o cosas parecidas
<PabloRubianes> chulos???
<PabloRubianes> triste
<PabloRubianes> toy poniendo la fiesta en el planet
<PabloRubianes> che van a hacer un planet con los blogs de todos los locos... hay que ver bien como vamos a hacer el nuestro porque no puede publicar cualquier cosa cuelquiera que quedamos pegados
<PabloRubianes> che trickbox no es mas mantenido == esta abandonado
<pcapeluto> Uh... bueno, se busca otro pero ese es el efecto que estabas buscando verdad?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> el de omgubuntu
<PabloRubianes> pero eso se ve
<PabloRubianes> igual mientras vemos lo de los efectos podemos usar el form desde la pagina 
<PabloRubianes> esta remera la rompe http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/S0i5CnEAIyI/AAAAAAAALiY/iVUOYCtHkLw/s400/Gentoo.jpg
<EduardoR> los slides y todo eso son muy zonzos, no neceitan ser "mantenidos"
<EduardoR> si andan listo
<EduardoR> camiseta too geek!
<pcapeluto> ya subi el portal al sitio, está sin el enlace al shipituy
<pcapeluto> igual puede ser accedido para pruebas en http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/shipituy.php
<pcapeluto> pero no hay base de datos creada para probar nada
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ya estoy haciendo el push de los arreglos de hoy
<pcapeluto> ok
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, subi el nuevo defaul.css que los links siguen azules
<pcapeluto> huuu
<pcapeluto> y eso
<pcapeluto> pah
<pcapeluto> ya lo cambio
<pcapeluto> no
<pcapeluto> Apretá  Shift + F5
<pcapeluto> Es algo del cache del navegador
<pcapeluto> me tengo que ir
<pcapeluto> mañana seguimos
<EduardoR> del shipituy, esos datos los pedia el shipit original?
<pcapeluto> parecido
<EduardoR> no es muy preguntón?
<EduardoR> Barrio?
<pcapeluto> solo pregunta lo necesario para una entrega
<pcapeluto> El barrio no es obligatorio
<pcapeluto> solo los que tienen un * rojo
<PabloRubianes> ahi
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, quedo saludos
<EduardoR> calle debería decir Dirección
<EduardoR> no hay numero
<EduardoR> en el museo teniamos unos formularios y la mitad estaban llenados de forma totalmente inútil
<EduardoR> y tambien era para entrega postal
<EduardoR> Dirección es mejor que calle
<EduardoR> Habria que intentar conseguir alguna relacion con el Correo para que salga a precio especial
<PabloRubianes> ademas con la direccion tenes el barrio
<EduardoR> la idea es mandarlo por correo?
<PabloRubianes> no se...
<EduardoR> o tener "representantes barriales"
<pcapeluto> Hasta el momento se tenían centros de distribución
<EduardoR> Yo, si me permiten romper el esquema, propondría hacer al revés 
<EduardoR> justamente eso: centro de ditribución
<EduardoR> el que lo quiera que se mueva
<EduardoR> los del interior, podemos ver
<EduardoR> creo que se puede enviar con pago en destino
<EduardoR> asi me enviaron el 9.10 desde , ya ni recuerdo donde
<EduardoR> del interior
<pcapeluto> Si, la idea del formulario es organizar el recurso
<pcapeluto> recuerden que tenemos pocos Cd's para repartir
<pcapeluto> y un control de cuantos hay y en donde hay es importante
<pcapeluto> Además esto pide que tengas una cuenta de Launchpad ;)
<EduardoR> si, el formulario deberia ser para eso, estoy de acuerdo
<EduardoR> chan! me quedé colgado
<EduardoR> si, yo pensaba poner un obstáculo divertido
<EduardoR> Launchpad lo superó ampliamente
<EduardoR> quise decir "obstáculo geek"
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<EduardoR> con esa idea no puedo pensar... en nada peor
<EduardoR> se supone que es para gente que "no sabe de linux", pero quiere iniciarse
<EduardoR> pcapeluto, que tipo el tal Klein! que mandastes
<EduardoR> Kubuntu es desktop también...
<pcapeluto> Que yo mandé?
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a domir saludos
<PabloRubianes> chau
<pcapeluto> Jajaj... noo
<pcapeluto> me llamó porque quería una copia del 11.04 y tenía unas dudas
<pcapeluto> le respondí algunas por mail pero el problema es que el no quiere leer
<pcapeluto> es decir
<pcapeluto> no le gusta participar de los foros
<pcapeluto> listas de correo
<pcapeluto> ni leer manuales
<EduardoR> si, eso
<pcapeluto> entonces solo es de manera personal que está dispuesto a conseguir info
<EduardoR> y ahora quería llamarme por telefono
<pcapeluto> Ya le dije que así no funciona
<EduardoR> yo también, de varias formas, al final, parece que entendió
<EduardoR> vino al museo y le di el 11.04, normal y xubuntu
<EduardoR> todo bien
<pcapeluto> Yo he estado varias veces hablando con el de eso justamente pero insiste en que no entiende lo de los foros
<EduardoR> buen tipo, pero al principio no entendía
<pcapeluto> Es buena gente si
<EduardoR> cuando le dije que para contacto personal, se suele entonces cobrar
<pcapeluto> Yo no tengo problemas con el, todo lo contrario, le dije lo del sábado porque esperaba ir yo también
<EduardoR> me dijo que no había problema y que prefería pagar el servicio
<EduardoR> asi que entendió, y se manejó solo , por ahora
<EduardoR> porque el lunes me atomizó a mensajes 
<EduardoR> si, entiendo. preguntaba por ti, y se quería ir, no quería ninguna charla, jaja
<EduardoR> bueno, volviendo al bazaar
<EduardoR> me da un error, en una carpeta 
<EduardoR> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/Desarrollo/".
<EduardoR> instalé el explorer y me dice algo parecido
<EduardoR> no entiendo nada...
<pcapeluto> abri una consola y poné: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> en la carpeta ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> ?
<pcapeluto> no no
<EduardoR> too late
<pcapeluto> en cualquier otrA
<pcapeluto> ese comando te crea la carpeta nuevamente con el último contenido
<EduardoR> supongo que si borro la carpeta igual queda 
<EduardoR> ufff
<pcapeluto> hacelo sin miedo
<pcapeluto> Es que cambiaron no se que cosa en el repositorio
<pcapeluto> a mi me lo dió antes de ayer
<EduardoR> borre todo y bajando de nuevo
<EduardoR> listo
<EduardoR> hablendo como los LoCos
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<EduardoR> que paso con el sitio que se paso del limite de bandwiht
<pcapeluto> Es que tenemos un tope de 20Gb mensuales
<EduardoR> justo a fin de mes, perfecto
<pcapeluto> y como estamos haciendo todo esto se ve que lo superamos
<pcapeluto> Siempre pasa a fin de mes cuando pasa
<pcapeluto> la cuota se renueva a comienzo de mes
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> si, estaba pensando justo en el slide
<EduardoR> que obliga a cargar las imagenes
<EduardoR> puede ser que eso joda
<pcapeluto> no creo, en realidad la imágen se carga desde el caché una vez que visitaste
<EduardoR> pero son 1.1MB que suman en la página
<EduardoR> es una groseria
<pcapeluto> hay que recortarlas
<EduardoR> si, en eso estaba
<pcapeluto> quizás bajarles un poco la rsolución
<pcapeluto> no se
<EduardoR> por suertte no estaban en esa carpeta
<pcapeluto> pero ya hubo en twitter un alago al sitio
<EduardoR> que borre
<pcapeluto> ya bajaste la nueva versión?
<EduardoR> sip
<pcapeluto> fijate el enlace de shipit como te lo muestra
<EduardoR> no las tengo...
<pcapeluto> como que no? no te aparece en los círculos del index?
<EduardoR> fiuuu, las tengo en el pendrive, las fotos arregladas
<pcapeluto> Viste que venimos subiendo en las estadísticas de implementación de linux en Uruguay?
<EduardoR> good!
<pcapeluto> Registré el sitio en Statcount, donde aparecimos 3ros en el último resultado, si seguimos así ya vamos al primero con más de 7% de implementación
<pcapeluto> superamos a vista
<pcapeluto> jajajj
<pcapeluto> Bueno, una de las cosas que hay que probar en ese código que bajaste de Launchpad es el efecto para el pedido de CD's
<pcapeluto> porque no abre una página común al hacer click en el enlace de Pedir CD's
<pcapeluto> hace otra cosa
<EduardoR> mmm
<EduardoR> bueno, tengo todas las fotos en 450 x 300
<EduardoR> ahora tengo que retocar el script
<EduardoR> quisiera que no fuese iframe, sino include de php
<pcapeluto> esa parte la estaba armando virusuy, lo mejor es que sea dinámico y cargue la imágen desde un listado en la BD
<pcapeluto> de esa manera cargamos la fotos que queremos y usamos código directamente e el php, no usamos el iframe
<EduardoR> ahora hay 7 a la vista, pero son 18
<EduardoR> tengo 18 buenas
<pcapeluto> eso está asi para ver como queda, por lo visto fue bien recibida así que hay que mejorar el sistema
<pcapeluto> lo mismo que el slide de novedades
<pcapeluto> yo quiero que funcione todo desde la BD
<EduardoR> ok, andando precioso
<EduardoR> la subo con push
<pcapeluto> si dale
<EduardoR> me abre un editor, con las dif, que hago?
<EduardoR> es para escribir algo?
<pcapeluto> tas con bzrexplorer?
<EduardoR> o para enterarme
<EduardoR> terminal
<sud0> buenas
<pcapeluto> Ah... tenés que poner la descripción de los cambios
<pcapeluto> Que tal sud0?
<EduardoR> Commit message was not edited, use anyway?
<EduardoR> perfecto
<pcapeluto> Hu...no
<EduardoR> estoy comitiendo
<pcapeluto> eso, te pide la descripción
<EduardoR> Committed revision 43. 
<pcapeluto> esoooooooooo
<pcapeluto> ya me la bajo yo
<EduardoR> al fin!!!
<EduardoR> pude subir una
<pcapeluto> hiciste push?
<pcapeluto> no aparece subido aún nada
<EduardoR> si dijo committed
<EduardoR> F5?
<EduardoR> ahora las 7 son 250K
<EduardoR> son mucho mas chicas
<pcapeluto> negativo.... no te subió los cambios a launchpad
<pcapeluto> hiciste : bzr push lp:ubuntu-uy-website ?
<EduardoR> no, solo bzr push en la misma carpeta
<EduardoR> que version tenés?
<pcapeluto> ah.... no se tonces
<EduardoR> pará, hice solo el commit
<EduardoR> evidente falta el push
<pcapeluto> yo me rendí con la línea de comandos, uso el bzr explorer, me resulta más práctico
<EduardoR> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<EduardoR> que pasa ahora?
<EduardoR> quien lo tiene bloqueado?
<pcapeluto> huuuu
<EduardoR> http no soporta mkdir???????
<EduardoR> WTF!?
<pcapeluto> Por esas cosas dejé de usar la consola
<EduardoR> si pongo solo bzr push , tambien
<EduardoR> pero no cambie ningun directorio
<EduardoR> solo archivos ya existentes
<pcapeluto> no se que te pasó, vos agregaste los archivos que pusiste con el commit verdad?
<EduardoR> si, mas bien que se dio cuenta solo de los cambios
<EduardoR> y eran los correctos
<EduardoR> el commit de nuevo me dice que no hay cambios
<EduardoR> pica! Have you set your user name with: "bzr launchpad-login username"?
<EduardoR> This will use bzr+ssh instead of http which cannot do write operations (push)
<pcapeluto> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<EduardoR> :S
<EduardoR> que username? eduardor-lanave
<EduardoR> el push da el mismo error
<EduardoR> puse bzr launchpad-login eduardor-lanave
<pcapeluto> es el usuario de launchpad
<EduardoR> y el pass no se pone en algun lado?
<EduardoR> o el de la ssh key?
<pcapeluto> es el de la key
<pcapeluto> aunque a mi bzrexplorer me pide usuario y clave
<pcapeluto> me voy a dormir, mañana lo vemos
<EduardoR> pica
<EduardoR> bzr bind lp:...
<EduardoR> wait
<EduardoR> ok, hay que hacer mas cosas
<pcapeluto> sigue sin subir
<pcapeluto> nunca hice un bind
<EduardoR> probÁ
<EduardoR> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev
<EduardoR> Pushed up to revision 43. 
<EduardoR> https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/24695 al final!!!
<EduardoR> tuve que asociar la clave al proyecto y luego editar 
<EduardoR> decía: I manually edited the file .bzr/branch/branch.conf and changed the push_location to use bzr+ssh instead of http and it worked.
<pcapeluto> uy uy uy...habemus 43
<pcapeluto> ya la bajo
<EduardoR> voy a comer algo y vuelvo, aunque es medio tarde :P
<pcapeluto> se ven deformadas y chiquitas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-03
<EduardoR> hola hola!
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ hola!
<EduardoR> acabo de actualizar a la version 46
<magu42> no hay naides hoy!
<magu42> ya hago un pull
<EduardoR> pero me borró todo lo que hice :(
<EduardoR> a las imágenes les puse título 
<EduardoR> una por una
<EduardoR> FLISOL 20xx, LAnzamiento...
<magu42> si , yo las vi con titulo hoy
<EduardoR> y ahora ya no tiene
<EduardoR> alguien subió sin actualizar antes
<magu42> no me acuerdo bien , pero creo que era la 45 y andaban
<EduardoR> se puede dar marcha atrás a una actualización?
<EduardoR> si, la 45
<magu42> pahh yo no le  pego mucho al tema
<EduardoR> la subi anoche como alas 4 am
<magu42> mas bien nada
<EduardoR> ha, ok, genial
<EduardoR> yo menos
<magu42> y virus se fué hace un ratito 
<EduardoR> hay partido?
<magu42> ahhhhhh  por eso se fue virus
<EduardoR> algo noté...
<magu42> es de peñarol 
<magu42> por eso no hay nadie hoy , ni me acordaba
<EduardoR> si, vi a las cajeras del super vestidas de peñarol. y no entendía nada
<magu42> a las 22hs jugaba , creo
<EduardoR> se estaban rajando...
<EduardoR> el fulbol, no es lo nuestro...
<magu42> jaja  nop
<EduardoR> y la notebook decia en españos "está Aquí!
<magu42> si. en la 46 no están la etiquetas :-(
<magu42> y eso tampoco, yo lo vi más temprano y estaba
<magu42> la 45 sigue existiendo , supongo que alguno de ellos sabrá como recuperarlo
<magu42> digo los pablos o virus
<EduardoR> es la que subí yo
<magu42> escucho cuetes en el barrio , debe ser gol de peñarol :-)
<magu42> pero la 46 la subió capeluto y ahi algo quedó mal 
<magu42> o no subio todo
<EduardoR> bzr revert...
<EduardoR> anoche me dijo que las veía mal y luego se desconectó
<EduardoR> evidentemente no podian estar "estiradas" si eran todas 450x300px exactos
<magu42> estiradas no estaban
<EduardoR> seguro que era lio del cache del firefox
<EduardoR> de SU firefox
<magu42> ahh
<EduardoR> y por eso actualizó, estaría seguro que estaban mal
<EduardoR> y el programa forzó la actualizacion
<magu42> yo las pruebo en varios navegadores , es lo que puedo hacer de momento jeje
<magu42> y se veia igual en todos
<magu42> bueno un detallito en iceweasel como siempre
<EduardoR> descubrieron como instalarlo en ubuntu?
<magu42> no sé , como yo lo pruebo creo que lo dejaron por esa nomás
<EduardoR> el iceweasel que version es?
<EduardoR> porque estaría en el live de comunix
<EduardoR> hay algun live de debian?
<magu42> version 3.5.16
<magu42> no que yo sepa
<EduardoR> en firefox 3.5 anda bien?
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> priority: low  :p
<magu42> claro
<magu42> si fuera IE  era high  
<EduardoR> por lo que vi el código es una chanchada, es lo menor
<EduardoR> habrá alguna forma de navegar los archivos en el historial o algo asi?
<magu42> no sabria decirte :-(
<magu42> diste con el peor !!
<EduardoR> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/+branches?field.lifecycle=ALL&field.lifecycle-empty-marker=1&field.sort_by=newest+first&field.sort_by-empty-marker=1
<EduardoR> solo aparece el ultimo :(
<EduardoR> tibio
<EduardoR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev/files/head:/slide/img/
<magu42> por ahi ando pero , perdido jeje
<EduardoR> actualizó el mismo esas fotos 
<EduardoR> vos ves la 9.jpg?
<EduardoR> esa tiene titulo
<magu42> a ver
<magu42> si ,  esa tiene
<EduardoR> ya encontré
<EduardoR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev/revision/55?start_revid=57
<EduardoR> 55 y 56 son las mías
<EduardoR> podes confirmarme la hora del archivo 9.jpg? 
<EduardoR> debería ser 4:22 am
<magu42> intento...
<EduardoR> quiero saber si este programa sincroniza fecha y hora, o si solo maneja metadatos 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ 07:34
<EduardoR> es la hora que bajaste tu versión?
<magu42>  9.jpg	56	2011-06-02 07:34:22
<magu42> no, la acabo de bajar
<EduardoR> curioso
<magu42> esa hora es donde dice Last Changed
<EduardoR> manejará metadatos
<EduardoR> la i.jpg?
<EduardoR> 1.jpg
<EduardoR> 22:21:25
<magu42>  1.jpg	57	2011-06-02 19:21:31
<magu42> Committer: Pablo Capeluto    Date: 2011-06-02 19:21:31
<EduardoR> entonces sospecho que meti la pata yo 
<magu42> ahh  jaja
<EduardoR> quizás no las subí
<EduardoR> porque primero las pose en tamaño
<EduardoR> las puse..
<EduardoR> y en la 46 subieron solo las nuevas
<EduardoR> asi que no estarian subidas
<EduardoR> pero no me explico porque pcapeluto subió nuevamente las jpg 1, 3, 5,6 y 7
<EduardoR> las tiene que haber cambiado para que sean parte de su version, no?
<EduardoR> y porque no tocó las 2 y 4 que no tienen titulo?
<EduardoR> que raro!
<EduardoR> yo cuando trabajaba con esto usaba checkin y checkout, asi no entiendo como funciona
<EduardoR> esto hace magia
<magu42> yo menos EduardoR  :-(
<EduardoR> con el checkin queda bloqueado un archivo, hasta que lo subís en el checkout y libera
<magu42> yo los leo a ellos , a ver si pezco algo , pero me cuelgo en el arranque y meta google  :-)
<EduardoR> para mi lo estamos usando como mero sincronizador de archivos
<EduardoR> como un rsync
<EduardoR> funcionar funciona, hace versiones y todo
<EduardoR> este archivo lo tenés?
<EduardoR> http://localhost/ubuntu-uy-website/images/home-main.png
<EduardoR> o solo images/home-main.png
<magu42> si lo tengo , corregido y todo 
<magu42> le borraste el Dell   jeje  no me habia dado cuenta 
<EduardoR> me explotó el nautilus
<magu42> que le hiciste? jaja
<EduardoR> cambiando la vista previa a Nunca
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> porque al renombrar cruzado, fotos, los preview no coinciden
<EduardoR> neceito borrar el cahe de thubnails
<magu42> ahora si estamos salvados!!!
<EduardoR> buenas liber!
<libertcharrua> hola EduardoR 
<libertcharrua> como estas tu
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> hola magu42 
<libertcharrua> como ahs estado
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<magu42> bien , con frio
<libertcharrua> yo frio no
 * magu42 odia el invierno
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ vos estas todo el año al frio jeje  
<EduardoR> tengo los dedos congelados
<libertcharrua> recien llegado con un pucho en la boca tratando de ver una pelea de MMA en directo pero se corta la transmisión
 * magu42 tiene guantes de los que tienen las puntas cortadas :-)
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ pensé que solo tu hermano era de los guantes
<libertcharrua> ah para pelear en el UFC?
<libertcharrua> mi hermano hizo un poco de boxeo si
<magu42> jaja  para escribir y que no se me congelen las manos
<libertcharrua> yo practicaba karate
<libertcharrua> a mintones tipo los ciclistas
<magu42> si me acuerdo, ahhh  MMA que es ?
<libertcharrua> artes marciales mixtas
<libertcharrua> donde se pelea con pocas reglas
<magu42> ah la pelota!! vale todo ahi 
<libertcharrua> casi todo esta suavizado
<magu42> onda kickboxin o algo asi
<libertcharrua> ahora por ejemplo no se puede patear en la cabeza al contrincante si esta en el suelo
<magu42>  kickboxin o como se escriba 
<libertcharrua> no
<libertcharrua> aca vale pelear en el piso
<libertcharrua> estrangulaciones
<magu42> peor!!!!
<libertcharrua> llaves
<libertcharrua> patadas
<libertcharrua> codazos
<magu42> dejate de joder!!  eso es pelea callejera!!
<libertcharrua> en las primeras ediciones del UFC 
<libertcharrua> si quee ra pelea callejera
<libertcharrua> valia pegar en los testículos
<libertcharrua> codazos de todo tipo
<libertcharrua> ahora no vale el codazo descendente
<magu42> ahhhh bueno !! me quedo mas tranquilo 
<libertcharrua> generalmente lo ganan practicantes de ju jitsu este tipo de peleeas
<libertcharrua> pero participan todo tipo de artistas marciales kickboxers karatecas kung fu etc
<magu42> y eso andas buscando por internet!!!!!!
<libertcharrua> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/13092928
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ piró    jaja
<libertcharrua> me encanta ver gente pegarse fiero
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> los propulseros de esto son una familia en brasil 
<magu42> con la bajada que tengo , cuando abra yá terminó la pelea  
<libertcharrua> mandaban desafios a todo tipo de luchadores
<libertcharrua> para pela son reglas
<libertcharrua> desafiaron incluso a micke tyson
<libertcharrua> pero algunos arrugan por que ellos proponen que sea sin reglas y sin rounds
<libertcharrua> ese es un video no endirecto jeje
<magu42> no hay manera no abre
<magu42> modem 3g   -1
<libertcharrua> la pelea en directo es insufrible verla se corta a cada rato
<magu42> no abre , no hay caso
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ dame el link de la pelea en directo, para probar
<magu42> ahi abrió
<libertcharrua> http://www.ustream.tv/bslive
<libertcharrua> a no creo se perdio el live 
<magu42> estoy viendo la grabada
<virusuy> magu42: PEÑAROL NOMAAAAA
<libertcharrua> unos mariconcitos revolcandose por el piso 
<EduardoR> hola virus
<libertcharrua> jajja gano peñarol
<libertcharrua> contra quien jugaba?
<EduardoR> virusuy: parece que pcapeluto me camino por encima mis actualzaciones de imagenes
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> ero hiciste commits?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ja
<EduardoR> supongo que si, sino no se puede subir/push
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no vi, empató 2 a 2 ?
<virusuy> magu42: si
<EduardoR> bueno, las recuperé, no hay problema
<magu42> ahh bian
<magu42> bien*
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ahi llegó alguien que entiende :-)
<EduardoR> hay forma de ver lo que había en la version 55
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> obvio
<virusuy> podes verlo desde launchpad
<EduardoR> eso intenté
<virusuy> dejame cenar y te muetro
<virusuy> muestro*
<EduardoR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev/revision/55?start_revid=57
<EduardoR> aqui esta la lista, pero no puedeo bajar
<EduardoR> , solo muestra estado
<EduardoR> yo sigo pensando que esto hace magia
<virusuy> Vos usas bazaar explorer?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> y a veces terminal
<EduardoR> tengo la duda si lo que subí eran las imagenes con titulo o si eran antes de titularlas
<EduardoR> porque al bajar la ultima de pcapeluto, se perdieron los titulos
<EduardoR> es como que vio diferencias y usó la de launchpad, aunque las que tenía eran posteriores
<EduardoR> las imagenes no son fuentes como para hacer diff
<pcapeluto> Vamo arriba Peñarol !!!!!
<EduardoR> hola pcapeluto, tengo una gran duda para vos
<pcapeluto> espero no sea un chiste
<pcapeluto> decime
<EduardoR> anoche yo habia hecho las imagenes con titulos de slideshow
<pcapeluto> con título?
<EduardoR> y ahora no estoy seguro si las subí
<EduardoR> si, dicen FLISOL 2011, LAnzamiento 11.04....
<EduardoR> sobre la foto
<pcapeluto> ah... hay una sola
<pcapeluto> que dice fliSOL 2010
<EduardoR> vos decias que estaban masl y luego desconectaste
<EduardoR> la 1.jpg dice Fiesta LAnzamiento 11.04
<EduardoR> puede ser que no las haya subido
<pcapeluto> la última ue hay es la 9.jpg del paof
<EduardoR> pero mi duda es porque tu actualizacion tiene las mismas fotos que tienen titulo y las que no tienen no las actualizastes
<EduardoR> y tiene titulo, no? la 9
<EduardoR> las que no tienen titulo son la 2 y 4
<pcapeluto> La que bajé yo tenía dos fotos nuevas, la 8 y la 9, y solo la 9 tiene título
<EduardoR> fijate esto
<EduardoR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev/revision/57?start_revid=57
<EduardoR> la revision 57 tuya subió las fotos 1 3 5 6 y 7
<EduardoR> no entiendo porque...
<pcapeluto> Pah.... que hice
<EduardoR> las recuperé, pero no entiendo como paso esto
<EduardoR> es como cosa de mandinga
<pcapeluto> pero no puede ser... dice que lo subí ayer a las 19
<pcapeluto> si vos subiste las cosas mucho más tarde
<EduardoR> hojo es GMT
<pcapeluto> ah no
<pcapeluto> claro
<pcapeluto> Pah... no se
<EduardoR> mis hojos!!!
<pcapeluto> seguro metí la pata con algo
<pcapeluto> no quise cambiar nunca esas imágenes
<pcapeluto> solo agregué otras
<pcapeluto> para el efecto foto
<EduardoR> pero mi duda es si la 55 que subí estaban tituladas
<pcapeluto> yo no vi tituladas, solo la 9
<EduardoR> si es GMT, deberian ser 3 horas menos, no?
<EduardoR> lo hiciste a las 16:21?
<pcapeluto> no me suena
<pcapeluto> pero ta
<pcapeluto> subilas nuevamente
<EduardoR> y images/home-main.png  etá traducido en está aquí!
<EduardoR> lo hice en el index.
<EduardoR> y el index volvio a apuntar a ubuntu.com
<EduardoR> no al local
<EduardoR> la rev 55 la salteastes
<pcapeluto> pah
<EduardoR> la 56 son las fotos nuevas
<pcapeluto> subilo nuvamente que me actualizo
<EduardoR> que no subieron en la 55 porque no supe como
<pcapeluto> Debe ser la pasta base
<EduardoR> subo entonces
<pcapeluto> dale
<EduardoR> las 4:30 y pico....
<EduardoR> en el horno...
<PabloRubianes> una pregunta...
<EduardoR> como se llama el commit en el explorer?
<EduardoR> maldita traduccion!
<PabloRubianes> como estan en la version 57 si el ultimo commit es el 46?
<EduardoR> le erré en 10
<EduardoR> son 4o y pico
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a domrir...
<PabloRubianes> saludos ma;ana hablamos
<PabloRubianes> chau
<EduardoR> que?
<EduardoR> es verdad!!!!
<EduardoR> haciendo commit
<EduardoR> subieron
<EduardoR> parece que no
<EduardoR> creo que este explorer heredó la fama de MS
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ yo lo veo perfecto ahora
<EduardoR> si????
<EduardoR> la notebook en español?
<magu42> no es notebook
<EduardoR> mi log dice revno: 47
<EduardoR> en lunchpad es 58
<magu42> acabo de bajar la 48 y se ven bien las etiquetas de las fotos y el "esta aqui"
<EduardoR> hice una bien, entonces :P
<magu42> 47 perdon
<EduardoR> porque hay 2 numeros?
<magu42> flood!!!!!
<EduardoR> a vos te dice 47
<magu42> root@magu42:/var/www/ubuntu-uy-website# bzr pull lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<magu42> Enter passphrase for key '/root/.ssh/id_rsa': 
<magu42>  M  index.php                                                                  
<magu42>  M  slide/img/1.jpg
<magu42>  M  slide/img/3.jpg
<magu42>  M  slide/img/5.jpg
<magu42>  M  slide/img/6.jpg
<magu42>  M  slide/img/7.jpg
<magu42> All changes applied successfully.                                              
<magu42> Now on revision 47.
<EduardoR> ok, me coincide
<EduardoR> te parece que la 2 y 4 de los pegotines y camisetas ponerle titulo?
<EduardoR> Merchandising Lanzamiento 11.04
<magu42> y si , porque no decir cuando fué 
<EduardoR> MErchandising FLISOL 2011
<EduardoR> sería eso
<magu42> o marchandasing ?
<EduardoR> me faltan fotos de Carmelo
<magu42> me o me ?
<magu42> ma o me?*
<EduardoR> lo que google diga
<EduardoR> Me
<magu42> rubianes habia subido un link que habia pila de fotos
<EduardoR> de carmelo?
<magu42> Me , entonces :-)
<EduardoR> mmm
<magu42> habia de varios eventos
<magu42> ahhh pará
<magu42> creo que las vi en el blog de fernando da Rosa , él estubo allá
<EduardoR> http://www.fedaro.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/awfotogrupo1.jpg
<EduardoR> grande google
<magu42> que velocidad !! jaja
<EduardoR> y le tengo en mi facebook, que pel....
<magu42> que bigote!!!
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> hago la 10.jpg
<magu42> ahi vá
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ esa foto , que evento fué ?
<EduardoR> lanzamiento 10.10
<EduardoR> 10.jpg obvio
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<magu42> jaja
<magu42>  Buenas noches!
<EduardoR> VIRUSUY ESTÁS?
<virusuy> EduardoR: si
<EduardoR> tengo las 10 fotos ordenadas
<EduardoR> con titulo TODAS
<virusuy> aja
<EduardoR> te enterastes lo de pcapeluto
<EduardoR> no se como fue pero sobreescribió las imagens
<EduardoR> y el index
<virusuy> ni idea
<EduardoR> como si se hubiera salteado una version
<virusuy> es raro eso
<EduardoR> bueno, estoy listo para subirlas de nuevo
<virusuy> perfecto
<virusuy> usas consola o algun GUI ?
<EduardoR> podes recuperar una para ver que paso?
<EduardoR> explorer
<EduardoR> pero esas las subi con consola
<virusuy> recuperar cual ?
<EduardoR> creo, fue ayer a las 4:30 no recuerdo nada :P
<EduardoR> una de la rev 55 de launchpad
<EduardoR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev/revision/55?start_revid=58
<virusuy> imposible que sea la 55
<virusuy> porque estamos en la 35
<virusuy> 47
<virusuy> debi decir
<EduardoR> jaja cada uno tiene un numero distinto
<virusuy> no
<EduardoR> en launchpad tienen otro numero
<virusuy> todos debemos tener el mismo numero
<EduardoR> hay como 10 de dif
<virusuy> uhmm
<virusuy> a mi me aparecen las que estan en launchpad
<virusuy> vos como tenes tu branch,
<virusuy> ?
<EduardoR> si magu me dijo que tambien esta en la 47
<virusuy> viste que cambiamos a dev hace un tiempo, vos borraste el directorio y lo trajiste de nuevo ?
<EduardoR> si, pcapeluto me dijo eso
<virusuy> borrar el directorio ?
<EduardoR> todito
<virusuy> es raro, porque no deberias
<virusuy> seguramente ahi esta el error en loque te paso
<EduardoR> estamos en el bzr en el 47 no hay dudas
<EduardoR> pero en launchpad está con 10 mas
<EduardoR> 11 mas
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> a mi me aparece en launchpad con 47
<EduardoR> Recent revisions
<EduardoR> 47. By EduardoR - La Nave 1 hour ago 
<EduardoR> OK
<EduardoR> pero mirando por Browse the code
<EduardoR> es otro  , joder!
<virusuy> ya se porque
<EduardoR> ??? entrá al 47
<virusuy> porque el code del primer pull ya venia con numeracion
<virusuy> no se porque
<EduardoR> dice que fue el Date: 2011-05-30 04:24:32 
<EduardoR> y fue anoche
<EduardoR> quiero decir, hace una hora 
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> no se, muy bizarro
<EduardoR> 47. By EduardoR - La Nave 1 hour ago 
<virusuy> la estructura basica ya se saco de otro launchpad
<virusuy> por eso me parece que trajo todo , inclsuive numeracion de branch
<virusuy> y ahi empezo a sumar
<EduardoR> jaja, no importa
<EduardoR> lo que me interesa es saber si la rev que te dije tenian titulo
<EduardoR> o no tenian
<virusuy> titulo?
<virusuy> comentario sera
<virusuy> si era si, tenia
<EduardoR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev/revision/55
<EduardoR> Notebook con emblema 11.04 está aquí! en español y marca borrada 
<EduardoR> 9 Slides mas lentos, y con titulo del evento.
<EduardoR> incluia index
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> quedo con ese
<EduardoR> a foto local del netbook con emblema "11.04 esta aqui!"
<EduardoR> ese index se sobreescribió
<EduardoR> en la siguiente estaba apintando a internet, no local
<EduardoR> apuntando
<EduardoR> y el alt="lorem ipsum..."
<EduardoR> en el 57 volvio a lo viejo
<EduardoR> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev/revision/57
<EduardoR> linea 111
<EduardoR> que las imagenes no se pueden seguir, lo entiendo, pero ese fuente fue revertido
<EduardoR> index.php 
<EduardoR> viste?
<EduardoR> quizás él no hizo commit
<EduardoR> y ademas curiosamente subió las imagenes de slide 1 3 5 6 7 qu e eran justo las tituladas
<EduardoR> reloco, no?
<virusuy> yo estoy seguro que se confundio con su brnach local
<virusuy> la idea es que
<virusuy> si alguno de ustedes esta laburando
<EduardoR> puede ser
<virusuy> y entre tu commit se hace otro anterior
<virusuy> vos primero hagas merge
<virusuy> para verificar cambiso y despues hagas el commit
<EduardoR> yo tucve que hacer varios pases magicos para arreglar explorer
<virusuy> sino va a pasar estas cosas
<virusuy> seguramente no hizo merge y tiro, entonces pateo a lo tuyo
<EduardoR> son 3 cosas entonces
<EduardoR> merge, commit y push
<EduardoR> la joda que el explorer es en español
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> che, me fui a dormir, ya son 2 am
<virusuy> mañan ahablamos mejor de esto
<virusuy> un abrazo. justo mañana renuncio y firmo contrato en el nuevo laburo
<virusuy> asi que va a ser un dia agitado
<EduardoR> guau
<EduardoR> suerte!!!!
<virusuy> gracias, hablamos mañana
<virusuy> Saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-04
<mkb_> Nadies
<pcapeluto> ping virusuy
<pcapeluto> magu42 como va?
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ bien y usted?
<magu42> :-)
<pcapeluto> acá... escribiendo código, tratando de no hacer macanas, ayer creo que me mande una con las fotos
<pcapeluto> pero ya la arreglaron
<magu42> al final no entendi , si fué macana tuya o eduardo no las subió bien. pero si ya está arreglado , listo!!
<magu42> para eso está el canal no?
 * magu42 vuelve en 20´
<pcapeluto> si.... no se, pero ya ta
<magu42> ahora si
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ el nocturno!
<magu42> todo para decir que trabaja muuuuucho jeje
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<libertcharrua> duermo de dia despierto de noche
<magu42> andas bien libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> 8 horitas no mas
<libertcharrua> pero a full
<magu42> dracula!!
<libertcharrua> yo bien y tu magu42 
<magu42> bien de bien, pero congelado
<magu42> el cuarto de la compu , está más frio que afuera
<libertcharrua> yo compre leña hoy
<invitado> Hola
<invitado> Hay alguien?
<invitado> Tengo problemas con el panel de control de Windows 7
<magu42> invitado⟿ este canal es de usuarios de ubuntu
<magu42> invitado⟿ para consultas de windows  entrá en el canal     ##windows
<invitado> Pero no usan windows?
<libertcharrua> yo no
<magu42> ni a palos , para que lo usaríamos
<magu42> no somos gamers
<invitado> Este canal no es de Software Libre?
<magu42> por eso!!
<libertcharrua> satamente especificamente ubuntu linux
<magu42> windows no es software libre 
<invitado> Y bueno.... yo me bajé Windows 7 de Taringa, está libre para descargar
<libertcharrua> jajjajajajja bue chiste
<invitado> Hice varias copias y no me dió problemas
<invitado> Está muy bueno.... deberían probarlo
<magu42> invitado⟿ no tenés nada que hacer no?
<invitado> Trae una calculadora científica y Windows Live Mail para ver el correo...
<invitado> En Ubuntu tienen eso?
<invitado> Tengo otra duda.... puedo correr aplicaciones Ubuntu en mi Windows7?
<invitado> Tengo que instalar office 2010 pero no he podido, no reconoce los .exe
<invitado> Me pueden ayudar?  Ubuntu no me corre programas ?
<pcapeluto> invitado, que tal
<pcapeluto> Creo que estás confundiendo los canales
<pcapeluto> En este foro se tratan temas de Software Libre y concretamente de Ubuntu
<invitado> Si, pero en ubuntu no puedo instalar programas
<pcapeluto> Claro que podés
<pcapeluto> pero los programas de Windows son para Windows y los de Linux son para Linux, puede mezclarse pero no es aconsejable y no todo funciona
<invitado> Pero si quiero usar office 2010 como hago entonces
<libertcharrua> usa windows y ya 
<invitado> pero quiero ubuntu, el problema es que Office no me corre, lo mismo que el Windows Live mail
<invitado> Como bajan correo ustedes
<pcapeluto> Seguro que con Windows mail no
<invitado> Pero hay otras formas=?
<invitado> Yo hice un curso de Operador PC y pregunté, me dijeron que no hay otras formas
<invitado> que el correo es ese
<invitado> y otros programas no andan bien
<invitado> Me pareció raro encotrnar luego que hay otros programas como Ubuntu
<invitado> Nunca nos hicieron referencia a eso
<pcapeluto> Es decir que nunca viste otra cosa que Windows
<invitado> y no
<magu42> invitado⟿ ubuntu NO es un programa
<invitado> Es que a todo el mundo que veo usa Windows
<invitado> Ubuntu no es un programa?
<invitado> que es?
<magu42> un sistema operativo
<invitado> a... ta, bueno si, eso...
<magu42> invitado⟿ en windows funciona google
<invitado> Si
<invitado> Yo tengo Google
<magu42> parece que no!!
<magu42> entonces no sabés usarlo
<invitado> hay muchos programas de google que tengo funcionando en mi Windows
<invitado> eso es otra cosa que no pude hacer, copio los programas que me andan en Windows sin problemas y no corren en Ubuntu
<magu42> claro que no
<invitado> En ubuntu tienen un Office 2010?
<virusuy> buena snoches
<magu42> a mi en windows no me corren los de ubuntu   que porqueria windows
<invitado> Por que es una porquería windows? si todo el mundo lo usa tan malo no debe ser
<virusuy> invitado: "coma mierda, un millon de moscas no pueden equivocarse"
<virusuy> gran frase 
<magu42> y eso que le di y le di pero nada , no se ejecuta
<virusuy> tambien te cuento que a hitler lo voto la mayoria y la mayoria decidio matar a jesus
<virusuy> asi que eso de "lo usan todos" no significa nada necesariamente
<invitado> Bueno.... no nos pongamos filosóficos que no se trata de eso...
<virusuy> invitado: en parte si, el software libre tambien es una filosofia
<virusuy> una filosofia de vida.
<invitado> Está bien, pero la parte filosófica mucho no me interesa, yo solo quiero usar un programa
<virusuy> que programa?
<invitado> Después de todo eso es lo que hacen todos los que tienen computadoras
<invitado> a no ser que esa mayoría tampoco importe
<virusuy> pero que programa queres usar?
<virusuy> porque veo que das muchas vueltas, pero en definitiva nunca decis nada
<invitado> Quiero usar Office 2010
<invitado> Como que no.... fijate en el registro
<invitado> más arriba
<virusuy> Office 2010 ?
<virusuy> tenes Libreoffice
<libertcharrua> como se llamaba aquel indio famoso??
<virusuy> soporte todos los formatos de office
<libertcharrua> tizoc creo
<virusuy> asi que no vas a tener problemas 
<invitado> LibreOffice?
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ cual de los famosos
<magu42> ahh ese famoso
<libertcharrua> habia un idnio llamado tizoc
<libertcharrua> no se por que me acorde de el
<virusuy> trollzoc no será?
<magu42> lleno de polillas?
<invitado> Pero eso no no abre los archivos de Office 2010
<libertcharrua> si ese mismo magu42 
<magu42> ahhh si un mugriento!!
<virusuy> peludo sucio decis?
<magu42> pior!!
<pcapeluto> A ver... LibreOffice abre los archivos de Office 2010
<pcapeluto> el problema son las macros
<libertcharrua> tenia cierta retorica muy similar a algo que lei hace poco
<invitado> Claro, es que en el trabajo tenemos que usar muchos .xlsx que tienen macros
<virusuy> el problema son los trolls
<invitado> y solo funcionan con Office 2010
<invitado> son archivos que manejan los bancos como el BROU o ITAU
<libertcharrua> si trabajas con algo que lleva macros no deberias tener problemas par apoder usar ubuntu
<virusuy> definitvamente
<libertcharrua> o saber que se puede o no hacer
<virusuy> y si tenes conocimiento de lo que se usa o no en un banco
<virusuy> tambien vas a poder
<virusuy> asi que dale con fe invitado :)
<virusuy> capaz trolleas mas rapido con ubuntu :)
<invitado> Para pedir Tickets alimentación lo haces desde un .xls que tiene macros y no corre con LibreOffice
<invitado> El problema es que todo el mundo usa Office
<invitado> no usan LibreOffice
<virusuy> ya comente cual era el problema
<virusuy> los trolls son
<magu42> aparte linux no es para cualquiera y menos para ti , quedate en gentoo
<invitado> entonces como hago para poder usar SL si con la mayoría de la gente que debo intercambiar información no pueden interactuar conmigo?
<virusuy> invitado: y , sos un alineado
<virusuy> alieando*
<magu42> no lo uses invitado ya te lo dije
<virusuy> yo odio el SL
<magu42> apesta!
<virusuy> que inmundicia
<virusuy> esas distros de mierda.. pa que carajo queres tener como 100 si es lo mismo
<magu42> puajj
<magu42> 380 activas y son todas iguales
<magu42> no hay como gentoo
<invitado> virusuy, yo no odio el SL, es solo que no entiendo como es que usan algo que no puede interactuar con el resto
<virusuy> pero yo no lo uso
<magu42> eso si es para machos , machos
<virusuy> entro aca a odiarlos
<magu42> compilar paquete por paquete
<virusuy> a mi dejame con los exe
<invitado> compilar?
<virusuy> doble click y a otra cosa
<libertcharrua> invitado: deberis empezar por una distro mas fácil como crux o arch
<magu42> otro par de porquerias
<invitado> Pero esas distros son de lo peor
<magu42> loco gentoo  
<magu42> invitado⟿ como sabes ? 
<invitado> Ubuntu tiene buen soporte, la instalación de paquetes .deb es de lo más fácil
<virusuy> claro, como sabes?
<invitado> para que me voy a complicar compilando paquetes .tar.gz
<magu42> .deb  ????
<magu42> tar.gz??  de que hablas invitado ?
<magu42> 00:22 invitado> para que me voy a complicar compilando paquetes .tar.gz
<invitado> dale magu42, distribuciones que se suponen son más "personalizables" por permitir casi exclusivamente la instalación de programas mediante la compilación de las fuentes no siempre es la mejor opción
<virusuy> ah pero ya sabes de linux entonces
<invitado> No, nunca lo usé
<magu42> invitado⟿ para mentir y pedir prestado hay que tener memoria
<virusuy> hablas desde un punto muy tecnico
<virusuy> se nota
<virusuy> ademas sabes que es .deb y .tar.gz y compliar
<magu42> si no te pisá el palito solo
<magu42> pisas*
<virusuy> che, fuera de joda
<invitado> Y si... todos entramos a Wikipedia de vez en cuando
<virusuy> invitado: ni te gastes, ya sabemos quien sos y a que venis
<invitado> además lo que me interesa es enterarme
<virusuy> ni te gastes, que tengas buenas noches
<invitado> ?
<virusuy> che magu42 ayer Eduardor tenia un kilombo con bazaar
<magu42> invitado⟿ solo te estamos jodiendo mientras hablamos por mp
<virusuy> te enteraste?
<invitado> Y eso entonces significa que.....
<invitado> El problema de EduardoR ayer fue toda una confusión
<magu42> virusuy⟿ en realidad el se entreveró con el comit y lo subió mal
<virusuy> se
<invitado> Al final no se sabe si subio algo mal el o pasó otra cosa
<magu42> despues el lo arregló
<virusuy> magu42: igual hablamos y lo soluciono
<pcapeluto> Pero lo EduardoR ya quedó no?
<virusuy> se se
<magu42> si. lo hablo con pcapeluto y quedo
<pcapeluto> Yo descargué la 48
<magu42> yo bajé la 47 y andaba bian
<virusuy> lujo
<magu42> bien*
<magu42> con las etiquetas de las fotos
<pcapeluto> y estoy trabajando sobre ella
<virusuy> yo voy  a hacer un pull ahora 
<magu42> ah  la 48 está?
<invitado> Ok, entonces no puedo usar Office 2010?
<virusuy> magu42: si ya esta
<virusuy> en que andan laburando en la 48 pcapeluto magu42 
<virusuy> ?
 * magu42 pullea
<magu42> jaja  pullea!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> del verbo pullear
<libertcharrua> pull? bamos ajugar un pool con este frio
<pcapeluto> Yo agregué soporte para lightbox
<pcapeluto> para dar el efecto como en OMGubuntu a las imágenes
<virusuy> libertcharrua: jajajajajaj
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ ahh eso está bueno
<virusuy> ahi va
<pcapeluto> hay dos librerías para probar y dejar o rechazar
<pcapeluto> En el Readme puse como utilizar las dos
<pcapeluto> highslide es la otra
<pcapeluto> son para dar efectos al contenido
<pcapeluto> El enlace de ShipitUY se abre con highslide, es un marco flotante sobre la página
<pcapeluto> que carga el formulario sin cambiar la página
<invitado> Están usando .net para todo eso?
<pcapeluto> no, es PhP lo que usamos
<invitado> Y por que no usan .net, yo hice varias cosas con Visual .net y anda espectacular, el Explorer carga todo mucho más rápido
<invitado> Tienen IE ustedes en Ubuntu?
<invitado> Como es eso de que me tienen que dar cero bola
<invitado> eso no se hace
<invitado> magu42, porfabor se escrive por favor
<pcapeluto> no te entiendo invitado
<invitado> Dale... que no me vas a entender
<invitado> Si ... ya se que quedaron descolocados algunos
<invitado> magu42 y birusuy se están preguntando como les leo los MP
<invitado> Bue... es que freenode tiene algunas fallas... después de todo es SL y se conoce el código con sus Bugs
<pcapeluto> y ahora?
<virusuy> pff
<virusuy> pseudo hacker con aires de grandeza
<invitado> No confundamos.... no soy hacker
<virusuy> sos lammer
<virusuy> tenes raon
<virusuy> razon
<virusuy> mal yo
<invitado> pero no es muy lindo eso que ponen en los MP
 * libertcharrua aplaude a invitado 
<virusuy> invitado: epa, yo hago de mis MP lo que quiera
<invitado> El problema es que pensas que porque el nombre del mensaje es PRIVADO resulta justamente ser eso
<invitado> lo menos que es un mensaje en Internet es privado
<invitado> La Internet es de todos
<virusuy> buena antel
<invitado> ántel. ahora cambió la marca
<virusuy> mira que bien
<virusuy> che invitado 
<virusuy> la frase correcta seria
<virusuy> "Lo que menos es un mensaje en internet es privado"
<virusuy> o algo asi
<virusuy> es tener la caracteriztica de*
<virusuy> tambien podria ser
<invitado> Se entiende igual
<magu42> y vos te los clavaste a los 17 años (antel), si ya sabemos , sos un crack,  y hoy estás aburrido
<virusuy> pero esta mal igual
<magu42> o en gentoo-uy no hay nadie?
<invitado> ah gracias
<invitado> Es que gentoo e UY no existe
<virusuy> no de nada
<magu42> hacia tiempo que no venias por acá 
<virusuy> a las ordenes
<invitado> nunca vine
<magu42> y nosotros masticamos vidrio
<invitado> ah....no se que gusts tieen ustedes
<libertcharrua> como derviches danzantes
<magu42> gentoo-uy no existe?   ah soy mago entonces
<invitado> magu42, quién suponés que soy?
<magu42> sé,  quien no sos
<invitado> un grupo que debe tener 5 personas no existe
<invitado> ah... ya sabés quien no soy... eso está bueno
<magu42> 00:45 <invitado> Es que gentoo e UY no existe
<virusuy> zzzzzzzzzz
<virusuy> todo el trollero barato me aburre
<virusuy> me fui a revisar foros y blogs
<virusuy> me avisan cuando haya algo intersante?
<virusuy> tomo el silencio como un si
<invitado> bue
<invitado> me fui
<invitado> hace falta que quiden más el IRC
<invitado> No importa
<invitado> seguiré tratando de instalar office 2010 en ubuntu
<virusuy> y aqui vemos
<virusuy> como una comunidad corto el trolleo barato de estos pibes
<virusuy> que no tienen otra cosa mas que molestar
<magu42> es muy groso el desgraciado,  un imbecil  pero groso
<virusuy> por?
<virusuy> lo de los MP era mentira
<magu42> la laraila
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> guess who's back
<invitado> no virusuy, no es mentira lo de los MP
<invitado> Gracias por lo de groso igual
<pcapeluto> a bue
<pcapeluto> Este.....
<magu42> pero al pedo , tambien dije invitado!!
<magu42> ya sé que lees en off
<pcapeluto> bien
<pcapeluto> bueno
<pcapeluto> seguimos
<pcapeluto> Llegaron  a probar el nuevo código que está en launchpad?
<magu42> uhhh  me olvidé
<magu42> algo me distajo
 * magu42 comit 48 probando
<pcapeluto> las fotos que cambió Eduardor tienen etiquetas ahora y son 10
<pcapeluto> hay un cambio que agregué en mi equipo que no lo he subido hasta el momento
<pcapeluto> es parte del código que usa statcount, el que contenía el contador
<magu42> sip, solo le faltó etiquetar la de " a punto de comer terribles pizzas después del lanzamiento 11.04"
<pcapeluto> El contador fue removido en estas versiones
<pcapeluto> pero eso me quita parte de las estadísticas, así que lo agregué sin que se muestre en la página
<pcapeluto> lo de las estadísticas es bueno para llevar un control de lo que consumimos
<pcapeluto> por eso lo pongo
<pcapeluto> no se olviden que este més superamos los 20Gb de Bandwith
<pcapeluto> me fui a dormir
<pcapeluto> nos vemos gente
<libertcharrua> chaus
<magu42> chau pcapeluto 
<magu42> buenas  noches gente!
<invitado> gente necesito hoy instalar en mi equipo ubuntu, es un hp con 2 nucleos 3gb ram donde puedo conseguir el dvd de la nueva versiòn en español 
<invitado> alguien en linea para consulta?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ping
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: pong
<virusuy> como estas SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, vos participaste de la creacion de la wiki nueva de ubuntu-uy?
<virusuy> poco
<virusuy> por ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, bien gracias :D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, porq ando haciendo unos tratando de agregar unas imagenes a una wiki y no me deja
<SergioMeneses> las pierdo :S
<virusuy> pasame el link de la wiki que tu estas tratando e crear
<SergioMeneses> tengo algo asi virusuy 
<SergioMeneses> [[http://www.ubuntu-co.com|{{attachment:imagen.png}}]]
<SergioMeneses> pero no me muestra la imagen
<SergioMeneses> si queda el enlace
<SergioMeneses> solo
<virusuy> dejame ver un ejemplo
<SergioMeneses> ...necesita alguna resolución espeficifa
<SergioMeneses> ?
<virusuy> no
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, estoy tratando de hacer un header como el de vuestra wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/MenuUru
<virusuy> dejame ver
<virusuy> me anda super lento wiki.ubuntu.com, a ti tambien SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si
<SergioMeneses> un poco
<virusuy> deberia estar ok como tu lo pones
<SergioMeneses> si pero no me funca
<SergioMeneses> :s
<virusuy> lo que no comprendo es de donde sacas imagen.png
<virusuy> la adjunats?
<virusuy> adjuntas?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si
<SergioMeneses> la pongo asi... y me muestra el recuadro vacio
<SergioMeneses> luego le doy click y la adjunto
<virusuy> es raro SergioMeneses 
<virusuy> deberias consultarle a capeluto mejor
<invitado> hola
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si... 
<SergioMeneses> oks
<invitado> soy nuevo en esto de los s.o. alternativos  y tengo algunas dudas, quiero instalar ubuntu en un notebook MSI y queria saber como es el tema con los drivers
<invitado> si son complicados y eso
<SergioMeneses> invitado, el sistema te carga una cantidad de drivers por defecto
<SergioMeneses> si existen drivers especificos q el reconozca... te pedira instalarlos
<invitado> bien y se instala como cualquier otro s.o. o tiene alguna otra variante
<SergioMeneses> invitado, no
<SergioMeneses> normal
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> es mas peuder ver videos en youtube de como instalarlo
<SergioMeneses> *puedes
<invitado> barbaro entonces ya me pongo a descargarlo, la otra duda es cual es la diferencia entre ubuntu y kubuntu
<SergioMeneses> invitado, el entorno de escritorio
<SergioMeneses> no mas
<SergioMeneses> uno viene con kde=kubuntu y el otro con Gnome=Ubuntu
<invitado> cual te parece mas practico!!!!
 * SergioMeneses deberia ser miembro honorario de ubuntu-uy
<SergioMeneses> invitado, es cuestion de gustos
<SergioMeneses> invitado, aunq ambos son muy buenos y bonitos xD
<invitado> bien, entonces voy a mirar  algunas imagenes de ambos entornos para ver cual desgargo, gracias por la info!!!
<SergioMeneses> invitado, de nada!
<invitado> me tire al kubuntu por que tiene entorno kde y ese nunca lo habia usado, el gnome si ya lo habia probado!!!!
<invitado> como soy nuevo en esto estoy lleno de dudas y espero no molestar con tanta pregunta!!!! pero me imagino que la idea de este chat es para sacarse de problemas entre todos y compartir informacion al respecto
<SergioMeneses> invitado, claro
<SergioMeneses> pero recuerda q es trabajo voluntario
<SergioMeneses> y n todos estamos disponibles
<SergioMeneses> asi q si por algun motivo nadie te responde puedes visitar #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ping
<invitado> bien, otra duda que me surgio en el momento es: que pasa con los programas que uso habitualmente, o sea, los programas a los que ya estoy acostumbrado como winamp winrar y esas cosas
<SergioMeneses> invitado, algunos se pueden emular
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: pong
<invitado> gracias por tu ayuda sergio, con buena onda como la que pones es interesante volcarse a nuevas alternativas en s.o. y empezar a darle pa adelante al software libre y dejar atras al tio bill!!!jajaja
<SergioMeneses> invitado, je! de nada
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, voy a probar de nuevo con la wiki... aunq anda relento
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, listo! el primer icono funciona
<virusuy> eso
<virusuy> !!!
<virusuy> manga de borrachos!
<virusuy> me fui a merendar que me muero de hambre
<pcapeluto> huuuu. que violencia
<virusuy> pcapeluto: como andas pablo!
<pcapeluto> Estoy terminando la página para con los detalles del proyecto del portal
<pcapeluto> así lo agregamos a las novedades
<virusuy> cool
<pcapeluto> Ya está en el portal subido, ahora posteo el enlace en Facebook
<pcapeluto> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, I'm back \o/
<virusuy> ESOOOO
<virusuy> salio?
<virusuy> lo de la wiki
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> pille
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/testingWiki
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, q tal?
<virusuy> de madres
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, je!
<virusuy> ahora que veo
<virusuy> pense que eras de venezuela
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, o.0
<SergioMeneses> y eso?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaj
<virusuy> no se porque
<virusuy> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, jajajaja
<virusuy> yo trabajae 1 año con un administrador de sistemas
<virusuy> colombiano
<SergioMeneses> naaaa...
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<virusuy> me reia de sus palabras
<virusuy> porque aqui en uruguay no las usamos
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> ..claro
<virusuy> habia dias que me quedaba O.o 
<SergioMeneses> modismos me imagino
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> madres
<virusuy> eso, 
<virusuy> dejame recordar que otra
<virusuy> ahh, verga
<virusuy> aqui no la usamos mucho, 
<virusuy> no como palabra suelta
<virusuy> otra que usaba , diadema
<virusuy> para los auriculares
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<virusuy> no recuerdo ninguna otra
<hackdark> Chicas...
<hackdark> llego el tio!
<hackdark> magu42, !
<magu42> que haces mostro!!!
<magu42> hackdark⟿ andas bien?
<hackdark> Tranqui
<hackdark> Vos?
<magu42> anoche te precisabamos como el pan
<magu42> bien che
<hackdark> no pude... desde ayer trato de entrar
<hackdark> Que pas?
<hackdark> paso?
<magu42> andubo un flaco que nos hizo de goma
<magu42> hasta nos leyó los mp que nos mandabamos
<magu42> del grupete de los de gentoo-uy
<hackdark> name?
<magu42> entró como invitado
<hackdark> que vena...
<hackdark> Pero puede que entre hoy...
<hackdark> no?
<hackdark> A que hora fue?
<magu42> en un momento se fue y luego entro hablando de lo que hablabamos cuando el no estaba
<magu42> para que me fijo
<hackdark> Te digo una par de cosas....
<hackdark> Con un bot "bien" armado se puede
<magu42> 22:36 * invitado (ba309884@gateway/web/freenode/ip.186.48.152.132) ha entrado en #ubuntu-uy
<hackdark> ok
<magu42> pues el de el era muy bueno entonces
<magu42> de hecho en gentoo-uy  creo que se llama  algo...bot
<hackdark> Se puede, yo lo ponia en #indetectables
<magu42> no me acuerdo
<magu42> y  leés los MP tambien?
<hackdark> y tambien tener 2 nicks al mismo tiempo en un canal
<hackdark> con whois diferente
<magu42> justo estaba leyendo lo que hay de irc y veo que es muy flexible
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-05
<magu42> segun el pinta , irc es vulnerable y tiene un bug
<hackdark> En que sentido?
<magu42> investigando nomás
<hackdark> siempre "tiene bugs"
<magu42> y si
<hackdark> eso es viejo y sabido
<magu42> osea la unica manera , es no darle bola , hasta que se aburra
<hackdark> El tema es que le OP a 6, si nunca anda ninguno es un kilombo
<magu42> hacia muuuuucho que no entraba nadie a jorobar
<magu42> yo lo comenté acá , que cada vez que entra alguien del consejo , tomara op , pero nada :-)
<hackdark> se me cae..
<hackdark> magu42,  te manejas?
<magu42> ???
<hackdark> Te voy a dar op
<hackdark> fijo
<magu42> estas en medio del campo con una antena
<magu42> no no
<hackdark> si si si
<magu42> solo el consejo debe tenerlo , asi lo decidimos en 2009
<magu42> me imaginaba  jaja
<magu42> no vas a la ciudad mucho?
<hackdark> Pero alguien tiene que moderarlo, si el consejo no se pone las pilas es un tema aparte
<magu42> te entiendo pero no corresponde
<magu42> hackdark⟿ no vas a la ciudad mucho?
<hackdark> No, estoy en una "cuidad"
<hackdark> ;-)
<hackdark> deja.. ni preguntes
<magu42> no tienen unas wifi , como para uno!!  jeje
<magu42> alguna wep debe haber
<magu42> o andas medio duro   jaja
<hackdark> y como te crees que entro?
<hackdark> De pagar ni por rebote!
<magu42> no te dejan tocar la compu  entonces , jeje
<virusuy> noches buenas
<magu42> virusuy⟿ como andas?
<virusuy> toma pa vos magu42 que sos de estos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iim6s8Ea_bE&feature=related
<virusuy> estoy en casa, solo tomando te y escuchando a estos grosos.. soy todo un viejo
 * magu42 se le pianta un lagrimón
<magu42> virusuy⟿ te abandonaron hoy ?
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> ta laburando
<virusuy> sale a las 22
<magu42> ahhh  bien
<virusuy> aca en casa se escucha siempre a los beatles
<virusuy> mi novia, a pesar de tener 19.. es muy fanatica
<pcapeluto> virusuy, sos una verguenza... ahora se escucha esto.
<pcapeluto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk3qkQROb_k
<virusuy> pcapeluto: conozco
<pcapeluto> Fuerte como cadenazo en los dientes
<magu42> dejensé de cosas , esto es musica     http://www.internet-radio.org.uk/stations/blues/
<hackdark> listo vieja
<magu42> */msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy magu42
<hackdark> no bola... sin el *
<magu42> ya veo
<virusuy> que bueno que esta latinjazz
<virusuy> señores
<hackdark> los comandos los sabes, no?
<virusuy> me parece que kickear a este muchacho no ayuda en nada, es mas, va a llamar a sus amigotes y va a ser una flameware esto
<virusuy> usen SSL para el IRC y listo
<virusuy> no va a leer absolutamente nada
<hackdark> kick?
<hackdark> Na, BAN
<virusuy> no ayuda en nada
<virusuy> metan ssl y listo
<virusuy> darle ban es traerlo mas seguido
<virusuy> ya aruino como 3 comunidades de SL esta gente
<hackdark> Y? Que con eso??? Te crees que ssl para algo o alguien?
<magu42> solo hacemos unas pruebas virusuy 
<virusuy> te parece mas productivo hecharlo ?
<virusuy> echarlo¡
<virusuy> **
<hackdark> SSL da lo mismo (te lo aseguro), hecharlo si, por el momento y si sigue le quitas voz
<virusuy> pfff
<virusuy> cambia nick y listo
<hackdark> y?
<hackdark> que cambie..
<virusuy> y tiene voz
<virusuy> y asi sucesivamente
<hackdark> pones el canal en off, sin voz no sale nada
<virusuy> y vas a tener que darle voz a cada uno ?
<hackdark> No, campeon..
<virusuy> so?
<hackdark> virusuy, cuanto hace que manejas IRC?
<virusuy> el punto es?
<hackdark> el punto es que manejaba y daba clases en una canal IRC con mas de 20 al mismo tiempo, se lo que te digo...
<hackdark> SE PUEDE
<virusuy> a ver
<hackdark> Te digo mas, en lo que yo estaba sobran los trolls
<virusuy> pero que es lo que vos qeures hacer
<hackdark> Yo? Nada, el que este de turno.
<virusuy> quitar la voz de loco? quitar la voz a todos y asignarla uno por uno ?
<hackdark> si... y? Que te lleva, 15, 20 seg?
<virusuy> magu42: estoy escuchando latin jazz y esta como para un whiskacho
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> hackdark: pffff
<virusuy> se va a caer un huevo
<hackdark> ¿?
<virusuy> el mejor remedio
<virusuy> ignorarlo y listo
<virusuy> no hay que hacer tanta parolata con voz o  no voz
<virusuy> pero, hagan lo que les parezca :-D
<hackdark> No campeon... Perdona, pero no naci asi. Yo no ignoro.
<virusuy> hackdark: que edad tenes?
<hackdark> 25
<virusuy> es raro que a los 25 no sepas ignorar
<virusuy> pero bueno, cada loco con su librito
<hackdark> No ignoro nada ni a nadie... Nunca, ignorar es de sumisos vieja, a mi nadie me infla gratis
<virusuy> no es de sumisos.
<virusuy> es de inteligente
<virusuy> si le seguis la parla, te van a llevar a donde les parezca
<virusuy> si no le das bola, ellos en la de ella, yo en la mia
<virusuy> tan simple
<hackdark> pues esa inteligancia llena el canal de flood al dope.
<hackdark> inteligencia*
<hackdark> escribo a los palos bola, estoy 10 cosas a la ves..
<hackdark>  te aviso
<hackdark> a todo esto, porque "virusuy"?
<virusuy> flood??? podria incluir todo en una linea, pero me embola mismo.
<hackdark> No vos salame..
<virusuy> virusuy era un nick mas largo, pero desde el 2005 se fue acortando a ese
<hackdark> FLOOD
<hackdark> otros, sacas?
<virusuy> flood as flooding ?
<virusuy> y te lo digo de onda, salame no, mantengamos un poco el respeto
<hackdark> vieja!!! Los que entran, hacen flood al dope mientras miramos sin hacer nada
<hackdark> a eso me refiero
<virusuy> no me molesta el flood
<virusuy> no me cambia en nada que haya o no flood, personalmente
<hackdark> Es embolante
<virusuy> a vos te embolara, y esta bien, a mi me da igual
<virusuy> por eso, ignorando gano mas
<hackdark> che vieja..
<hackdark> no pasa nada
<hackdark> mi punto de vista es ese, pero te estoy bardeando un poco nomas..
<hackdark> ;-)
<virusuy> no te preocupes, estoy acostumbrado igual
<virusuy> ;)
<virusuy> cuando madures se te van las ganas de bardear
<hackdark> cuando madure? jajajajaja, dejala por eso...
<virusuy> as you wish 
<hackdark> OPA!, cuidado! tenemos el pibe gringo!
<virusuy> mira, te acordas que te contaba sobre ignorar a los trolls.. mira como lo aplico
<hackdark> anda campeon, tengo 25, casado, 3 hijos, laburo y puedo seguirla 2 dias
<virusuy> che magu42 tienen que salir esos whiskys y jazz algun dia
<virusuy> preferentemente al lado de alguna estufa
<magu42> jeje  , estufa decente no tengo . lo demás , en abundacia :-)
<virusuy> eso!!!
<virusuy> ojo, con un gregson estoy bien
<magu42> tengo de todo de esos menesteres, aunque no soy un gran consumidor , me gusta tener variedad
<virusuy> tendremos que organizar algun dia
<magu42> cuando quieras quieran , yo ya me ofrecí 
<virusuy> pero vos vivis alla en marindia ?
<virusuy> o algo asi ?
<magu42> ehhhhh
<magu42> poco menos
<magu42> shangrila
<magu42> bastante mas cerca ,  no seas jodido es en el km18
<hackdark> magu42 sabes algo del viejo charrua?
<magu42> anoche estubimos como hasta las 2 am acá
<hackdark> no jodas!
<magu42> en serio 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, mira https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam o.0
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: bien !
<magu42> 2:34  <magu42> buenas  noches gente!
<magu42> ayer
<SergioMeneses> magu42, \o
<magu42> SergioMeneses⟿ como andas?
<SergioMeneses> magu42, bien! trabajando un rato! antes de ponerme a  ver tv un rato
<magu42> jeje  la tv , que aparatito ese!!
<virusuy> http://debiancolombia.org/
<virusuy> que linda pagina
<magu42> virusuy⟿ clasico tuyo , minimalista al extremo :-)
<virusuy> cuchame, precisas mas?
<virusuy> :-P
<magu42> en realidad no , pero unos botones que se muevan  slideshows no me molestarian  jaja
<magu42> a magu42 le gustan los colorcitos y espejitos , parece
<pcapeluto> no es por nada pero.... si hicieran esa página en blanco y con los enlaces en texto los de Debian igual la idolatrarían... está en su esencia 
<magu42> Debian +1
<pcapeluto> Para los minimalistas... abran una terminal y escriban: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> que dice libertcharrua ??
<magu42> estaba cenando jej
<libertcharrua> bon apetit
<magu42> gracias
<magu42> ta tranquilo hoy , ayer si estubo movidito
<libertcharrua> esta tranquilo esto hoy
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> si nada de css
<libertcharrua> php
<magu42> estubo hackdark
<libertcharrua> y esas cosas raras que solo ellos entienden
<magu42> me pregunto por vos
<magu42> queria hablar contigo pero no volvió 
<libertcharrua> juas que me prepare un lugarcito  en donde trabaja
<libertcharrua> aca tube una discucion con una encargada
<magu42> está trabajando solo en la casa con pc´s , allá
<libertcharrua> ah 
<magu42> eel padre se fue a rocha
<libertcharrua> mas en lo suyo jeje
<magu42> y quedó solo
<magu42> pero la va llevando , me dijo
<magu42> si, mas en lo suyo
<magu42> y ya revoloteó la sala , en un rato , para variar 
<magu42> ta loco como siempre
<libertcharrua> jajaja 
<libertcharrua> voy a ver los logs 
<libertcharrua> se guardan en launchpad¿?
<magu42> y virus que no lo conoce, andubo de ida y vuelta ahi , pero nada serio en realidad
<magu42> lo guarda ubuntulog2  pero no sé donde
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿  http://paste.debian.net/118863/
<magu42> tenia otro tanto que hablamos por mp pero sé me perdió 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ezquizofrenico
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> toy leyendo jajaj
<magu42> ta largo jeje
<libertcharrua> para que quieres estufa donde abunda el whisky
<magu42> jajjaaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<magu42> estube 20 min discutiendo con el por privado porque me dejó en la lista de los OP , y claramente votamos en 2009 que los op solo pueden ser los del consejo
<libertcharrua> je un dict6ador pero que se le va ahacer
<magu42> pero ya lo conocés . no hubo caso hizo lo que él quiso como siempre
<magu42> por las dudas , si no hay uno del consejo , dijo
<magu42> y no sé como sacarme de la lista , solo el founder puede
<magu42> y es justamente él
<libertcharrua> si recupero el control del irc lo recuerdo esa etapa
<magu42> está peor que antes :-)   en una buena!!
<magu42> ahh te acordás!!
<magu42> a ver , voy a provar si dijo bien
<magu42> pucha , era cierto 
<magu42> que demente
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ ahora te rajo por las dudas
<magu42> ahora como salgo 
<magu42> me gusta que haya algo como un op  fijo  jeje
<magu42> quedó ubuntulog2  
<libertcharrua> jeje
<magu42> que loco de M
<magu42> lo hizo nomás
<libertcharrua> como que me rajas yo que hice buaaaa
<magu42> voy a ver si un staffer de freenode puede revocar esa lista, aunque sé que él conoce a más de uno ahi
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ si se porta bien queda , sino , estás nominado!!
<libertcharrua> jajaj
<magu42> hablando en serio , que te pasó con la encargada?
<libertcharrua> 0900-1060 para que se quede
<magu42> querés te te rajen?
<magu42> que te*
<libertcharrua> una de fiambreria se quejo de que le paso un poco de aguita de mi sector al deella
<libertcharrua> no quiero que mme rajen jaja
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> otra loca
<magu42> como la del otro dia
<libertcharrua> y yo estaba solo quede solo las dos últimas horas hoy
<magu42> vos tranquilo , quien nada debe nada teme
<libertcharrua> era ridiculo que fuera al otro sector a limpiarlo
<magu42> o algo asi dice el dicho
<libertcharrua> y vino la encargada a decirme 
<libertcharrua> y yo le dije que me parecia una estupidez el reclamo y lo que me estava diciendo
<magu42> vos viste como son esos lugares llenos de jerarquias
<magu42> la dercha manda , que se va a hacer
<magu42> derecha*
<libertcharrua> mañana voy con un cartucho de silicona y tapo la rendija por donde pasa el agua y que se vayan a c-....
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> me encantan esas jodas de laburo
<libertcharrua> y cuandome diga algo la gerenta que me va a decir seguro le digo yopoarte una solución no traje poblemas
<libertcharrua> aporte
<magu42> tengo un amigo de toda la vida que hace 30 años que está en antel, ahi si que te hacen jodas pesadas , si sos mala leche 
<magu42> taparte la rejilla , es como para empezar jaja
<libertcharrua> tenia razón ele ncargado que estava cuando recien entre
<libertcharrua> no se puede trabajar con mujeres
<magu42> jaja   en realidad no !!
<magu42> no voy a decir mas nada al respecto porque justo ando buscando el CoC  y me piso el palito
<libertcharrua> eh? que es CoC
<magu42> code of conduct  = codigo de conducta 
<libertcharrua> aaah
<libertcharrua> jaja no comentarios misóginos
<magu42> estaba acá http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta.    pero no sé que pasó
<magu42> m4v  donde está el codigo de conducta de ubuntu , se me perdió
<libertcharrua> yo lo veo
<libertcharrua> yo lo veo en el link que me has pasado
<magu42> jaja  que loco !!  y yó no, que raro!!
<magu42> m4 v está en otra, lo sigo buscando
<magu42> acá si está → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct
<libertcharrua> lo mismo pero un poco diferente
<magu42> hay uno especifico para irc  pero no lo  encuentro ahora 
<libertcharrua> sorry estavamos tratandod e hablar por gmail con el panameño
<libertcharrua> ahora intentamos por skype
<libertcharrua> ni e acuerdo com era mi cuenta skype jaja
<magu42> uhh  seguis con eso, tené cuidado, por las duds
<magu42> dudas*
<luciano_> magu42: sacale el op a ubuntulog
<luciano_> es al dope
<magu42> jaja 
<magu42> sip
<magu42> taba probando no,
<magu42> nomás
<luciano_> salio té
<magu42> virusuy⟿ igual me gusta que el canal tenga siempre un op a la vista como todos los canales que he visto , menos éste  :-(
<magu42> lo plantié hace años pero no tuve cuorum
<libertcharrua> plantee
<magu42> plantee*
<magu42> jaja cierto
<virusuy> y bueh
<magu42> virusuy⟿ en 2009 tuvimos una larga discusión sobre dar "tabla" a los indeseables o ignorarlos y veo que vos serías un opositor mio jeje quedé en minoria en ese momento y me la banqué calladito
<virusuy> jajaja opositor no
<virusuy> pensamiento diferente
<magu42> y me la sigo bancando 
<magu42> claro
<virusuy> opositor me suena en que estoy en contra a vos, y es totalmente lo opuesto
<virusuy> solo pensamos diferente en como tratarlos
<magu42> es una manera de expresarlo nomás, talvez no la mejor
<magu42> pero vos me entendés 
 * magu42 dice muerte a todos los %&"@!%!!  que molestan,  mientras levanta el brazo derecho
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> nahhh
<magu42> deliro de frio!!
<virusuy> bueno, se vino la estufita
<magu42> jaja cuando la vea le digo eso que dijiste , a ver como te va
 * magu42 mala onda
<magu42> virusuy⟿ hablabas de tu novia? o agarré para cualquier lado?
<magu42> o era una estufa en serio
<luciano_> estufa posta
<luciano_> pero es electrica
<magu42> ahhh jajaja
<luciano_> este mes compro una garrafita y meto una pantalla 
<magu42> mis disculpas
<luciano_> pa gastar menos
<virusuy> lo que si se vino es un Té
<virusuy> pero con hebras de té
<virusuy> nada de saquito , eso es de maricon
<magu42> deja de cambiar de nick , me estas volviendo loco, como si fuera dificil eso :-)
<virusuy> es que se me colgo la internet
<magu42> Té a lo macho!!
<virusuy> si si, a hebras de té
<magu42> del que se escupe delicadamente hebritas de te
<virusuy> ese mismo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ +1
<virusuy> hebras montesol para ser exactos
<virusuy> es mas macho, el otro esta todo delicado
 * magu42 ama el té
<magu42> aunque capeluto diga que es maraca jaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> que grande michael jackson
<virusuy> el unico que, sin importar que genero musical te guste, siempre vas a estar de acuerdo con que fue el rey del pop
<magu42> que lastima , pobre loco , como terminó
<magu42> solo, demandado y enfermo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ comit 51  andan al palo y yo ando en la 48!!
<magu42> pulleando
<virusuy> se lamentablemente termino muy mal
<virusuy> no se merecia todo eso.
<virusuy> hizo millonario a muchos
<virusuy> pero viste como es, despues la gente se olvida
<magu42> la verdad que no!!  y donó pila de guita para instituciones de niños
<magu42> lo trataron de degenerado y solo añoraba una infancia que no tuvo por el hdp del padre
<virusuy> es verdad
<virusuy> lastimosamente termino mal
<virusuy> pero bueh, siempre va a ser el rey del pop, pese a quien le pese
<magu42> sip
<magu42> no soy del pop como te habrás dado cuenta , pero siempre va a ser el rey del pop , si señó
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pregunta!!
<virusuy> diga
<magu42> el dev es el dev claro está , el trunk es el que está actualmente en uso en el sitio?
<virusuy> se
<magu42> piensan generar todo el sitio en launchpad
<magu42> ?
<virusuy> es la idea
<virusuy> o era..
<virusuy> mientras mas colaborativo , mejor
<magu42> y drupal que pito toca entonces , que es ?
<virusuy> ninguno
<virusuy> drupal es un CMS
<virusuy> pero aca no tiene nada que ver
<magu42> se puede prescindir de él ?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> aca si porque esta hecho todo a huevo
<magu42> o sea cuando se termine , y "estará listo , cuando esté listo" todo el sitio lo puden manejar desde lounchpad , inclusive la info de usuarios , post . blogs y todo?
<virusuy> no entiendo eso
<magu42> a ver
<virusuy> a que te referis con "info de usuarios, post y blogs"
<magu42> todo lo  que está acumulado ahora del sitio debe estar en algun lado supongo
<magu42> fisicamente
<magu42> creo que me entrevero entre hosting y housing y el manejo de todo eso
<magu42> no me termino de aclarar , y google no me ayuda mucho en esto
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> en el hosting esta todo lo que es datos
<virusuy> y estructura
<virusuy> en launchpad solo estructura
<magu42> ahi va
<magu42> o sea desde launchpad se puede manejar todo lo referente al sitio?
<virusuy> a nivel de estructura, si
<virusuy> pero no a nivel de datos
<virusuy> es decir
<magu42> me repetí en la pregunta , que bol
<virusuy> en launchpad solo manejas, diseño, programacion, y modelado de base de datos
<magu42> si , y como sigue?
<virusuy> como sigue que ?
<magu42> al terminar con todo lo de launchpad
<magu42> se maneja el sitio como?
<magu42> M.....  no termino de entender, que burro!!  me calienta estar tan perdido :-(
<virusuy> vos decis como se insertan datos?
<magu42> si , por ejemplo
<virusuy> eso se insertan a mano, por ahora
<virusuy> eventualmente se generara algun tipo de forma de ingreso de datos
<virusuy> ya sea formulario 
<virusuy> eso se verá
<magu42> ahhh  no hay un plan de trabajo dejinido aún?
<magu42> definido*
<magu42> lo está haciendo a puro huevo!!
<magu42> están*
<virusuy> por ahora si
<virusuy> supongo que eventualmente se generara un panel de administración
<virusuy> donde se gestione usuarios y posts
<magu42> ahh  bien
<magu42> eso!!!! preguantaba  jaja
 * virusuy tiene configurado su thunderbird con gpg :-)
<magu42> como se gestionaban ususuarios y posts    ahora veo
<magu42> bueno , mas o menos pero entiendo en general
<virusuy> por ahora los usuarios estan conectados con launchpad
<virusuy> osea que no es algo que ya se soluciono
<virusuy> sobre los post , hoy por hoy se escriben a huevo, pero eventualmente se generara una interfaz de administración global
<magu42> y ese panel de administracion seria en lounchpad?
<virusuy> el panel si estaria en launchpad
<magu42> ahh
<virusuy> pero se instala en el hosting junto al portal
<magu42> eso te proguntaba hoy !!!!!!    jaja
<magu42> preguntaba*
<magu42> ahora entiendo un poco  más 
<magu42> o sea falta un montón
<magu42> pero al terminar , quedaria totalmente en manos de uds y nada de afuera. o sea con total dominio del sitio , hasta el mas minimo detalle?
<virusuy> se
<magu42> ahi va
<magu42> exelente!!
<magu42> o sea cuando esté terminado  , pero quieran cambiar algo , van a lounchpad , lo cambian ,lo pasan al trunk y queda listo en un momento?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> osea, falta subir desde el trunk al hosting
<magu42> ahh  todo lo hecho hay que subirlo al hosting despues? virusuy 
<virusuy> se
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ se cayó del catre!!
<magu42> ahh  gracias por toda la explicación virusuy 
<magu42> ahora si entendí  a grandes rasgos como funciona !!
<pcapeluto> Shhhh que estoy viendo meet the Spartans
<pcapeluto> Por FX
<pcapeluto> Como anda gente?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ gracias por tu infinita paciencia conmigo,,  y espero que sea infinita  jaja
<magu42> que haces pcapeluto  a esta hora?
<pcapeluto> Nada... recién toy acostándome
<pcapeluto> Y viendo una peli
<pcapeluto> A ver si puedo conciliar el sueño
<pcapeluto> El IRC es medio sedante
<magu42> niño duerme esposa duerme pcapeluto entra al irc
<pcapeluto> tal cual
<magu42> jejeje
<virusuy> tengo que sacar la alfabrou
<virusuy> como va ese niño pcapeluto 
<virusuy> enorme me imagino
<pcapeluto> Tremendo
<pcapeluto> me tiene hasta acá con los BackYardigans
<pcapeluto> hjajaha
<virusuy> uhhh
<virusuy> que cosa de mierda esos backyardigans
<pcapeluto> A cada rato me prende el DVD para verlos
<magu42> Gonzalo Capeluto el ubuntero mas pequeño del pais,  cuando se lo mostré a mi esposa en la foto de flisol jugando , casi se lo come en el monitor
<virusuy> gonzalo se llama? lindo nombre
<pcapeluto> Ja.... cuando seas padre vas a ver que estan buenísimos
<magu42> es mamá que se le va a hcer
<pcapeluto> Si, Gonzalo, ya usa Gcompris
<pcapeluto> Y maneja el Android del celu de la madre
<pcapeluto> todo SL
<pcapeluto> Windows no le gusta mucho
<magu42> gonzalito +1
<magu42> necesitamos un bot que sume karma como el de montevideolibre  jeje
<pcapeluto> Ellos creo que lo estaban para compilar y armar el .deb
<pcapeluto> quizás si les pedimos  podamos poner algo de eso
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> no hay drama
<virusuy> lo pedimos y lo pasan
<magu42> será fran
<virusuy> lo que tiene uma es que no es multicanal
<magu42> ahhh que mal
<pcapeluto> Nunca entendí como funciona UMA
<virusuy> porque no traemos a kubot
<virusuy> que si es multicanal y tiene karma
<virusuy> m4v: ping
<magu42> ahh eso te iba a decir
<m4v> pong
<pcapeluto> como corren esos Bots?
<virusuy> m4v: kubot tiene karma ?
<virusuy> estilo m4v:+1
<virusuy> y que vaya sumando el karma ?
<m4v> nnnno. lo tuvo una época pero lo saqué porque jugaban mucho con eso
<virusuy> pero lo puedo cargar
<virusuy> verdad?
<m4v> cargar en donde?
<magu42> pregunto en mi ignorancia , y que posibilidad hay de tener el bot de ubuntu-es acá  virusuy m4v ?
<virusuy> cargar el modulo de karma en kubot
<m4v> no realmente, como kubot está en los otros canales, no puedo cargarle cosas que se prestan al abuso (como dije, estuvo activa una vuelta, pero lo tuve que sacar)
<virusuy> ah
<m4v> s/activa/activado/
<virusuy> entiendo
<m4v> magu42: para traer a kubot solo tienen que pedirmelo, preferentemente con el visto bueno de algún operador del canal
<pcapeluto> como sería el funcionamiento?
<m4v> igual que en u-es
<magu42> m4v⟿ gracias , entonces el consejo de ubuntu uruguay deberá hacerlo
<pcapeluto> nunca entré tanto tiempo a u-es como para verlo funcionar
<m4v> es como ubottu en #ubuntu, pero en español
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ quedate unos dias en ubuntu-es para que veas como funciona , está muy bueno, y tiene factos exelentes
 * magu42 le pasa la mano por el lomo a m4v   jaja
<virusuy> pcapeluto: te parece si lo traemos
<virusuy> ?
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ http://www.m4v.com.ar/kubot/factos.cgi
<pcapeluto> podemos hacer alguna prueba, de todos modos hay que hablarle al consejo
<magu42> sip
<magu42> es lo que corresponde
<m4v> magu42: la página esa no se actualiza de momento :(
<magu42> ahh m4v pero me gusta como funciona para preguantas repetidas o decirle a alguien como debe comportase por ej  , con los que están va bien de bien
<magu42> aunque no esté actualizada
<m4v> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<magu42> gracias m4v 
<m4v> el canal puede tener su propia db de factos, si desea tener algunos propios
<magu42> m4v⟿ el kubot se puede defender solo de individuos como el que tuvimos anoche (no sé si viste algo) o hay que cuidarlo?
<m4v> magu42: no ví nada honestamente y mi backlog no llega tan atrás, sabés el nick?
<magu42> m4v⟿ entro como "invitado" pero yá hable hoy con el founder de este canal y me explicaba que con un bot bien programado pueden hacer cualquier cosa
<magu42> de todas maneras hacia un año que no pasaba
<magu42> solo te preguntaba como para ir teniendo idea
<m4v> magu42: kubot está en u-es pero igual no a sido atacado nunca. Tiene para ignorar personas que pidan muchos factos
<m4v> pero no es un floodbot, no protege el canal
<magu42> m4v⟿ ahh  bien
<magu42> entendido
<m4v> el floodbot de u-es es uBOTu-fr, pero no lo administro yo a ese.
<magu42> si el consejo decide que es buena idea tener un bot permanete en el canal, sería cosa de pedirtelo a vos?
<m4v> Igual, honestamente, un bot bien programado no existe, si no van a tener operadores humanos en el canal un bot siempre se puede saltear
<magu42> está claro
<magu42> pero para tener un poco de orden y que se vea que hay un bot como OP ya nos daria . creo
<m4v> en el caso de kubot si, yo lo administro así que me lo pueden pedir a mi
<pcapeluto> para que el bot responda algo siempre debe comenzarse la frase con ! ?
<magu42> mañana tiro la idea en la lista de correo
<magu42> si pcapeluto 
<m4v> pcapeluto: si
<magu42> depende como se programe
<magu42> supybot te deja elegir
<magu42> otros usan   |
<magu42> o @
<m4v> bueno, en el caso de kubot es ! :p
<pcapeluto> por cierto, tenés que editar la wiki porque la última versión de Ubuntu es la 11.04 jejej
<magu42> jeje pcapeluto atento
<magu42> m4v⟿ ya que te tengo en mi territorio , te puedo hacer una preguanta cuasi personal?
<pcapeluto> huuuuu
<m4v> nuse
<magu42> vos no dormís?
<virusuy> m4v: es un bot
<virusuy> manejado por kubot
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> es la revez la situacion aca
<virusuy> :-P
<m4v> tendría, pero alguien me pingeó hace alrededor de 20 min
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> ahhhh ahora yo soy el culpable
<magu42> entro a todos los canales hispanos de ubuntu a cualquier hora y m4v  está ahi  ;.)
<magu42> m4v⟿ en una buena, disculpá 
<m4v> tengo un bouncer, así que siempre estoy online, aunque no esté.
<magu42> ahhh   bien  :-)
<m4v> Y estoy en la mayoría de los canales hispanos, porque bueno, soy responsable de #ubuntu-es después de todo
<pcapeluto> bouncer? es una especie de hombre papa del espacio exterior que se loguea a todos los canales?
<m4v> aquí entré para ayudar a armar el canal, con hackdark y pablorubianes recuerdo
<magu42> si no me equivoco m4v es Argentino asi que son las 2 am igual que acá !!!  vamos a dormir gente
<magu42> si recuerdo eso m4v 
<pcapeluto> que es un bouncer?
<magu42> pucha  2 y media
<m4v> pcapeluto: es en un servidor aparte. Que se conecta a irc
<pcapeluto> listo...
<m4v> yo en vez de conectarme a freenode, me conecto a ese servidor, que me pasa el log de mensajes que pasaron mientras no estuve
<pcapeluto> yo me preguntaba lo mismo, pensé que era un bot en todos los canales
<magu42> m4v⟿ vive en una universidad
<m4v> nu, estoy en casa
<magu42> ahh o trabaja ahi
<pcapeluto> Creo que la pregunta es.... m4v, vivis?
<magu42> por eso le preguntaba si dormia  jaja
<m4v> no se, me tenés que definir vida
<magu42> puah   se complicó
<magu42> m4v⟿ sos Rosarino?
<virusuy> cuiden sus palabras mis queridos amigos, m4v es una persona que sabe mucho y puede ser muy util, no vaya a ser que por malos entendidos se termine la buena relacion
<pcapeluto> la miércoles
<m4v> yo en un rato me voy, estoy viendo en mis logs lo del invitado
<m4v> virusuy: ja
<m4v> tendrían que esforzarse para que me enoje
<virusuy> m4v: mira que facil
<virusuy> kubot apesta
<virusuy> es lo peor que le paso al IRC :-P
<virusuy> lo logré
<virusuy> ????????
<magu42> virusuy⟿ portate bien!!
<magu42> o en la proxima reunion te damos de ostias!!
<virusuy> ooooooooooo
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> bueh, me fui a tender la cama y acostarme a nerdear desde alla, calentito
<virusuy> porque esto no se puede mas
<magu42> virusuy⟿ el frio te pone loco
<virusuy> deja
<virusuy> a esta edad ya no se puede
<magu42> si me vieras como estoy vestido te moririas de la risa
<magu42> o de la pena   no sé
<virusuy> a ver
<virusuy> diga
<magu42> gorro de lana . campera enorme , pantuflas de perrito . guantes y bufanda 
<magu42> guantes con dedos recortados para poder digitar 
<magu42> lamentable lo mio  jaja
<pcapeluto> te falta el porrón!!!!
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> no me dés ideas!!!
<magu42> estimados, siendo las 2:42 me caigo a pedazos
<magu42> buenasnochesgente!!
<m4v> bye
<pcapeluto> virusuy, que usas para entrar al irc? yo hace mileños que solo uso emphaty, pero le falta pila de cosas
<virusuy> xchat
<virusuy> o cuando ando revele, IRSSI
<virusuy> Revelde*
<pcapeluto> si si... más velde de lo común
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> rebelde*
<virusuy> no se porque pero empathy solo para el gtalk
<pcapeluto> si bueno, asi lo tenía yo pero cada vez toy más vago, me cuesta abrir 20 cosas
<virusuy> jjajajaj
<virusuy> yo lo automatize mentalmente
<virusuy> inicio
<virusuy> firefox, thunderbird, empathy, gwibber
<virusuy> y eventualmente banshee
<pcapeluto> ya esta, ahora cargué xchat
<virusuy> eso
<pcapeluto> Es otra cosa, que lo tiró
<virusuy> sseeee
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ya esta lista la principal https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: cual ave rapaz, SergioMeneses edita wikis
<virusuy> :-P
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, o.0
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: buenos dias, no se porque pero en la pagina principal al final me aparece algo tipo "paginas relacionadas"
<virusuy> y una lista enorme de links
<virusuy> dice exactamente "Toda las subpáginas"
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, es para indexar las wikis
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si...
<virusuy> pero no estaria bueno ordenarlo?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, estan por orden alfabetico!
<SergioMeneses> o no te entiendo! :S
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, por las subpaginas se puede acceder a todas sin necesidad de navegar mucho!
<SergioMeneses> eso ayuda a buscar contenidos
<virusuy> digo
<virusuy> espera que te paso una imagen
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo cuando toca hacer informes
<virusuy> para que veas como la veo yo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, oks
<Triviox> Buenas!
<virusuy> Triviox: como va?
<Triviox> SergiomENESES, virusuy ; como andan?
<Triviox> todo bien, recien llegue de la feria..
<virusuy> Triviox: todo tranqui, por desayunar
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: http://imagebin.org/156886
<virusuy> Triviox: uhhh tristan narvaja o piedras blancas?
<SergioMeneses> Triviox, \o
<Triviox> tristan.. la de piedras blancas me tiene aburrido..
<Triviox> siempre voy, vivo en piedras blancas :D
<virusuy> Como estaba la cosa, movidita en Tristan ?
<Triviox> sip, muchas cosas hippies
<Triviox> jeje
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ese es la parte de subpaginas
<SergioMeneses> asi esta pensado
<virusuy> Ok
<Triviox> che, tienen idea de como se activa un vhost o algo asi en freenode?
<virusuy> vhost?
<SergioMeneses> Triviox, no se q sea eso :S
<Triviox> eso uso en anonworld
<Triviox> para que no aparezca nick@ip
<Triviox> sino nick@otra cosa
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: quedo muy lindo el wiki, la verdad
<Triviox> al entrar a la sala
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si! esta mas ordenado y mas llamativo visualmente
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ahora estoy viendo el sitio web
<virusuy> y me gusta tambien
<virusuy> felicitaciones por todo el trabajo 
<Triviox> por ej,..que diga eso
<Triviox>  SergioMeneses (~same@ubuntu/member/sergiomeneses) ha entrado en #ubuntu-
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si! tenemos cosas muy buenas q son el trabajo producido por el concilio
<Triviox> y no eso  virusuy (~luciano@r190-134-79-11.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy
<SergioMeneses> Triviox, jejeje solo los ubuntu-members tenemos eso
<Triviox> pero hay otras,..
<Triviox> arroba lo que sea que no sea mi ip
<Triviox> ando medio persecuta con que figure mi ip jajaja
<Triviox> hackdark (~hackdark@unaffiliated/hackdark) ha entrado en #ubuntu-uy (otro ejemplo)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> Triviox, no no se como la configurarias
<Triviox> googleare un poco a ver que tal SergioMeneses :P
<SergioMeneses> eso
<virusuy> damas y caballeros
<virusuy> tengo IPV6
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, o.0
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: si, tunnel ipv4-ipv6
<Triviox> jaja el otro dia en mi laburo...estaban configurando unas aplicaciones.. pasando el ip para aca e ip para alla.. yo pensaba "que divertido va a ser esto cuando se pasen las direcc de ipv6 xDD
 * Triviox se va un rato a sociabilizar con la familia..
<virusuy> Triviox: lo divertido es que no se si el hard actual (modem de adsl)
<virusuy> no soporta ipv6
<virusuy> es decir, cambiar todos los dispositivos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<virusuy> vuelvo en 4
<virusuy> Triviox: 
<virusuy> con que ip me ves?
<Triviox> jaja una muy larga virusuy, ipv6 supongo
<Triviox>  virusuy (~luciano@2001:0:53aa:64c:2405:c7c0:4179:b0f4) ha entrado en #ubuntu-uy
<virusuy> oka
<virusuy> igual y alo saque
<Triviox> como configuras eso?
<Triviox> desde el gestor de redes u otro programa virusuy?
<virusuy> el ipv6?
<virusuy> tenes que hacer un tunel, medio un viaje, pero ta
<Triviox> listo, paso xD
<Triviox> todavia no entiendo el concepto de las vpn
<Triviox> digo, entiendo lo que significa, xo no como funciona en la realidad
<virusuy> opa
<virusuy> Triviox: 
<virusuy> ahora apareces como unaffiliated
<virusuy> :;-)
<Triviox> jeje no se ni que hice :P
<Triviox> meti muchos comandos
<Triviox> y me meti en #freenode
<Triviox> creo que alguno de ahi me puso un cloak o algo de eso
<Triviox> anyway, hasta la prox reinstalacion no tengo porque preocuparme 
<virusuy> claro
<pcapeluto> virusuy, tas?
<virusuy> se
<pcapeluto> como anda mister
<virusuy> tirado en la cama con flor de frio
<pcapeluto> quiero abrir un nuevo proyecto en el launchpad de ubuntu-uy
<pcapeluto> pero no logro darme cuenta como
<pcapeluto> Tengo creado uno de la otra vez
<pcapeluto> pero me queda la URL así
<pcapeluto> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy/+junk/unity-launchers
<magu42> holas
<pcapeluto> ahora armé un pack de 20 Wallpapers de ubuntu-uy y quiero subirlo al Launchpad también
<pcapeluto> que tal magu42?
<virusuy> anda al index
<virusuy> y elegi crear proyecto
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ desapareció el slideshow del sitio
<pcapeluto> he?
<pcapeluto> no
<magu42> no no
<pcapeluto> yo lo sigo viendo
<magu42> ahora lo veo, hace un rato no andaba en opera
<magu42> puff  no dije nada  estequemmm
<pcapeluto> que susto me diste
<magu42> pero sin las etiquetas de eduardo
<pcapeluto> bueno...virusuy, que me decías del index?
<pcapeluto> Si, lo de las etiquetas no lo he subido aún
<magu42> ah ok
<pcapeluto> lo de launchpad
<pcapeluto> como es el asunto para crear un nuevo proyecto bajo ubuntu-uy
<pcapeluto> ?
<virusuy> andate al index de launchpad
<virusuy> osea, a launchpad.net
<pcapeluto> listo
<virusuy> ahi tiene create project
<virusuy> y anda siguiendo el asistenet
<pcapeluto> jajajjaja.... pará que me pego un tiro en las bullets y regreso
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> por?
<virusuy> despues le pones que el manteiner y driver es ubuntu-uy
<virusuy> o algo asi
<virusuy> y lsito
<pcapeluto> hace rato que estoy buscando en el launchpad de ubuntu-uy una opción para crear un nuevo projecto
<pcapeluto> nunca se me ocurrió ir a la página inicial de Launchpad
<virusuy> jjajajaja
<Triviox> snif.. saqué los drivers privativos de ati...
<Triviox> ..y ya no me funciona el prey :(
<magu42> Triviox⟿ no podés hacer flood ahi  el bot te mete un silence automaticamente 
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> se me mato
<Triviox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619386/ te animas a pegarlo por mi magu42?
<magu42> si
<magu42> ya te dejó , es por unos minutos el silence
<Triviox> creo que no hay solucion a la vista :(
<Triviox> será que tengo que volver a los privativos de ati ¬¬
<magu42> Triviox⟿ y que problema tenés con usar los privativos , si te van mejor
<magu42> ya sé que a veces sos RMS  pero no exageremos jaja
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> se nota que estuve viendo unos videos de rsm en youtube?
<Triviox> xD
<magu42> si se nota , yá se te va a pasar!!  el efecto dura unos dias jeje
<pcapeluto> virusuy... otra pregunta tonta y de novato absoluto
<pcapeluto> cuando en el proyecto aún no hay nada subido
<pcapeluto> te pone esto para que hagas
<pcapeluto>     bzr push --use-existing lp:ubuntu-uy-wallpapers
<pcapeluto> el problema es que en línea de comando me avisa que aún no es un branch
<pcapeluto> no problemo... ya esta subiendo
<pcapeluto> Habemus Ubuntu UY Wallpapers: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-wallpapers
<virusuy> que buenos que estan
<virusuy> ya tengo 1
<Triviox> perdon por mi ignorancia, pero estoy en la pág..y no veo en donde se descargan :S
<pcapeluto> en la consola tenés que poner bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-wallpapers
<hackdark> Chicas...
<hackdark> magu42 
<magu42> que haces hackdark ?
<hackdark> aca vieja
<hackdark> vos?
<magu42> bien , probando ustream
<El_tio> Ok, por aca haciendo ventas xd
<magu42> ventas?
<El_tio> se...
<El_tio> >:-)
<magu42> mercado libre? 
<El_tio> No vieja.. termino hasta las manos
<El_tio> soft
<magu42> ahh alli en tu casa
<El_tio> No, por msn
<magu42> ah que bueno
<El_tio> Te digo por mp
<magu42> ok
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-28
<ratman__> hola pablo 
<PabloRubianes> ratman_, hola
<PabloRubianes> vos me mandaste un sms?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-29
<ubuntero> COMO INSTALAR UBUNTU 12.04 EN UNA Acer dual core aspire 5250?
<ubuntero> SE CUELGA EN LA INSTALACIÓN, HAY FORMA DE INSTALARLO?
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ratman> jeje un sergio 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> que ta l
<SergioMeneses> ratman, hay hay en la lucha
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-30
<ratman__> nas EduardoR
<ratman__> dame el op 
 * SergioMeneses piensa q es mala idea
<ratman> SergioMeneses, 
<ratman> shh
<ratman> no seas boton
<ratman> ejje
<ratman> edu el op 
<SergioMeneses> lol
 * ratman buuu
<ratman> hay descrimincion 
<ratman> ubuntu descrimina
<SergioMeneses> ratman, con las q sale
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, estara comiendo
<EduardoR> volvi
<EduardoR> a quien ahy que banear?
<EduardoR> hay*
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, ++
<EduardoR> nos vemos en BsAs?
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, que es eso?
<EduardoR> En UbuConLA, vas a ir?
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, aaaa no me toco cancelar =/
<SergioMeneses> me salieron unos inconvenientes aqui en el trabajo
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> nos seguiremos viendo en chat :)
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, seee
<PabloRubianes> y esperemos que a montevideo venga
<PabloRubianes> ...
<PabloRubianes> ejem
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si ya esta agendado!
<SergioMeneses> espero el otro año cambiar de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> jeje
 * SergioMeneses pensando trabajar en uy con ratman 
<SergioMeneses> oe PabloRubianes el lernid lo terminamos hoy
<SergioMeneses> uffff
<SergioMeneses> que nota de app
<SergioMeneses> ojala te animes a participar
<PabloRubianes> en que vas a trabajar con ratman?
<PabloRubianes> no es que no me anime es que no se si estoy libre ese dia
<EduardoR> Estuve viendo lernid
<EduardoR> en Natty, es muy viejo y no abre los canales correctos
<EduardoR> habría que probar el PPA
<EduardoR> y me quedé en eso
<EduardoR> no lo probé en PPA
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hiciste una guia o un ppa nuevo?
<ratman> PabloRubianes, 
<ratman> yo viajo mañana
<PabloRubianes> como andas ratman ?
<ratman> a lñas 19 y 30 
<ratman> nas
<PabloRubianes> bueno nos vemos alla entonces
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, no hay ppa ya
<SergioMeneses> solo por apt
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, naaaa
<ratman> voy a estar en un hoten 
<ratman> que ta por corrientes y florida
<ratman> creo 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sino que hay cosas q nunca habiamos manejado
<SergioMeneses> y las andabamos probando
<SergioMeneses> como lo de las laminas
<ratman> intentare estar antes de las 7 en buqebus para esperarlos
<ratman> saque buelta para el domingo a las 16 en el puerto a puerto 
<ratman> eso esta bien 
<SergioMeneses> ash escucharlos hablar me da guayabo
<EduardoR> Justo estoy haciendo algo parecido para hacer y pasar presentaciones en XO
<EduardoR> El PPA no sería este? https://launchpad.net/lernid
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<PabloRubianes> si decime
<EduardoR> SergioMeneses, genial  ++
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ya mando lo del CC?
<PabloRubianes> lo de que?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no entendi
<danielmato> buenas, llegue en horario "normal"
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, Community Concil
<ratman> pablo leistes lo del regreso 
<SergioMeneses> council
<danielmato> en que estamos? council? donde?
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, o0
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, que tenia que mandar al community council
<PabloRubianes> ?
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<PabloRubianes> era al LoCo council y no lo terminamos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no no no
<SergioMeneses> waiiiiiiiiiiiit
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<EduardoR> Acá decimos "UY!"
<danielmato> still mode enabled...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el reapproval es al LoCo Council
<SergioMeneses> para ubuntu-uy
<SergioMeneses> lo del membership es personal
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> si si
<EduardoR> a eso me tenía que presentar, PabloRubianes?
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos hablamos ahora
<SergioMeneses> me toco salir
<danielmato> saludos SergioMeneses 
<EduardoR> bytes!
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, ping
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, pong
<EduardoR> y la seguimos aqui
<EduardoR> Hay 2 camisetas Tamaño S y 2 XXL
<EduardoR> Lo triste que todas terminan o tienen tema central el Ocelote
<ratman> yo iva a preguntar
<ratman> si habia remeras porque necesitare una 
<EduardoR> una S blanca de 5 x 3 que termina en Ocelote y las otras son negras y tienen en el Centro el Ocelote, aunque tienen también el Pangolin
<EduardoR> pero al costado
<EduardoR> XXL hay :)
<ratman> bueno yo reservo una la pago alli 
<ratman> che para tar seguro el domingo era
<ratman> el puerto a puerto 
<EduardoR> jajaja
<ratman> a las 16 
<EduardoR> en el Parqe Rodó, la feria
 * ratman lo necesita para confirmar pasaje mañana
 * ratman seriedad please
<ratman> Ñ)
<ratman> :(
<PabloRubianes> ratman, a las 16
<PabloRubianes> puerto a puerto el domingo
<ratman> impeca
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> pablo sabes en que hotel taremos 
<danielmato> hotel bohemia
<danielmato> te paso el numero de reserva
<ratman> no problem es que yo estare en uno en corrientes y florida
<ratman> para ver que tan lejos queda
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> http://www.bohemiabuenosaires.com.ar/
<Triviox> buenas!.. como van?
<Triviox> hello danielmato EduardoR PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> mr  Triviox 
<Triviox> bah, a vos ni te saludo ratman  :P
<ratman> Triviox, amargo 
<Triviox> a ese hotel queria ir mi novia cuando fuimos a bsas.. al final fuimos a otro mas cerca de el once.. pero nos quedamos con las ganas de ir a alli!
<danielmato> Triviox, despues te contamos si vale la pena o no
<Triviox> va a estar bueno, de seguro..el que fuimos no era malo, lastima que la persona que atendia no tenia muchas ganas de tratar publico jaja
<EduardoR> hola Triviox
<Triviox> como va eduardo
<EduardoR> preparativos
<EduardoR> para UbuConLA
<charrualoco> buenas noches como andan
<danielmato> hola charrualoco 
<dylan66> buenas noches
<charrualoco> hola danielmato 
<charrualoco> hola dylan66 
<ratman> creo que estoy como a 17 cuadras del hotel ese
<danielmato> precisas la direccion exacta ratman?
<ratman> hay un mapa en esa web
<ratman> peru es la continuacion de florida
<ratman> y el que me toy quedando hasta el viernes
<ratman> es uno de corrientes y florida
<ratman> conte maso menos y me dio como 17 cuadras 
<ratman> pero ya toy algo mas orientado jejeje
<ratman> bueno voy saliendo 
<ratman> ma;ana voy a laburar mas temprano para salir antes y luego viajar
<ratman> tamso en contacto 
<danielmato> se vemo en un par de dias
<danielmato> bytes ratman 
<Ignacio> Hola!
<ubuntero> hola gente como va? esppero que bien 
<dylan66> hola ubuntero 
<ubuntero> hola dylan66 
<ubuntero> yo aca tratando de configurar el xchat 
<ubuntero> demas saber que hay alguien del otro lado jejeje
<dylan66> jajaj :)
<nekro> hola gente ahora si me conecte sin problema resien estaba con otro nick era ubuntero estaba probando desde la pagina de ubuntu 
<nekro> pero bueno esta todo funcionando 
<dylan66> q bien
<nekro> costo un poco pero bueno lo logre
<nekro> che dylan cuales son los temas del canal?
<nekro> yo soy un tipo colgado con las pc la electronica y etc 
<dylan66> aqui se ayuda con distintos problemas de ubuntu
<dylan66> y los lunes de noche es cuando hay mas gente
<nekro> bien entonces es algo de mi interes soy linuxero  hace unos 4 años 
<dylan66> pero se puedo hablar de lo quiera
<nekro> no soy un master pero alguna manito puedo dar con gusto
<nekro> a bueno barbaro demas 
<dylan66> de eso se trata
<dylan66> nadie sabe todo
<nekro> es verdad 
<dylan66> siempre usaste ubuntu?
<nekro> y el tema de ubuntu lo 
<nekro> eso no iva 
<nekro> si siempre 
<nekro> con diferentes entornos de escritorio 
<nekro> despues de perder un examen de programacion pic que tenia en mi maquina con win xp se agaro un virus y se detono el mbr nuca mas lo recupere 
<nekro> y la formatie total mente y chauuu 
<nekro> opte por linux 
<dylan66> ah mira q bien y nunca mas virus
<nekro> antes lo estaba probando en una maquina virtual 
<nekro> sii
<nekro> nuca mas 
<nekro> por ahora 
<nekro> ojo vivo lellendo materiales de muchas cosas 
<nekro> pensaran que muchacho que tiene sed de hablar??? jejejeje 
<nekro> y bueno es que estoy probando el xchat siempre lo vi y nuca lo configure y era algo que me estaba pendiente dentro del camino de el aprendisaje 
<nekro> con linux
<dylan66> que era eso?
<nekro> lo que?
<dylan66> una invitacion
<nekro> a si
<nekro> creo que si
<nekro> estoy probando si no te molesta
<nekro> si te jode me dices no es mi intencion molestar 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-31
<danielmato> buenas, vi luz y pase a saludar
<dylan66> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> dylan66, como estas?
<dylan66> bien y tu
<danielmato> aca terminando todo lo relacionado con la UbuCon mañana arrancamos para Bs As
<dylan66> aqui por mirar csi miami jej
<dylan66> a que les valla bien
<danielmato> muchas gracias
<dylan66> has probado gnome-boxes?
<dylan66> para maquinas virtuales
<danielmato> no, no probe nada en maquinas virtuales
<EduardoR> y el video?
<danielmato> toing terminando, ya achique un poco los graf y cambiando algunas tomas...
<EduardoR> Anoche termine de cortar los tuxes, 2 hojas A3, como 260 pinguinos
<EduardoR> No pude hacer mas nada, un dolor de muela me dejó frito. Hoy el dentista me trató y tengo qu ellevar una bolsa de pastillitas
<EduardoR> ahora estoy mejor
<danielmato> bolsa de pastillas necesitamos todos... je je
<EduardoR> no no y no, esas no se comparten. No son ni libres, ni gratis. jajaja
<EduardoR> Pregunta estúpida que hago recién a esta hora, el Buquebus ese es Solo Bus, o Bus y barco, o  solo Barco?
<EduardoR> Yo los sigo, pero tengo curiosidad
<danielmato> bus + barco a la ida, solo barco a la vuelta
<danielmato> perdon, estoy re colgado re armando todo el video...
<danielmato> creo que ahora si... me falta el ok final 
<danielmato> pues no, a tocar toda la grafica de nuevo...
<nekro> bien ahora si buenas noches para todos como va gente 
<nekro> ya tengo un pucho prendido y a full
<danielmato> hola nekro
<nekro> como va danielmato  
<nekro> te explico que soy nuevo en el tema del canal nuca lo avia usado
<nekro> es mas resien hoy configure el xchat para usarlo
<danielmato> no venis nada mal...
<danielmato> yo diría que mas bien, venís muy bien
<nekro> jejeje bueno demas entonces 
<nekro> no tiene mucha ciencia pero te como todo lo nuevo cuesta
<nekro> aparte no entiendo mucho como es el tema de las charlas 
<nekro> pero ya le voy a ir agarando la mano 
<nekro> cha hay algun canal de programacion ? 
<nekro> el cual pueda sumar
<danielmato> no, todavía no, pero estamos armando unos talleres
<nekro> mas que nada en python
<nekro> a que bueno che
<danielmato> para python el hombre es PabloRubianes
<danielmato> tenés que hablar con él
<nekro> a bien demas 
<nekro> y como lo contacto ?
<danielmato> hoy no lo vas a encontrar, es más, estoy seguro que recién el lunes lo encontrás... mañana arrancamos para bs as
<danielmato> pero mantenete en contacto
<danielmato> ojo, capaz que dentro de un rato cae por acá
<nekro> bien  
<nekro> che me interesa sumarme en eso si se puede 
<nekro> soy un entusiasta de python 
<nekro> y de todo lo que tenga que ver con codigo libre 
<danielmato> entonces llegaste a tu casa
<nekro> es mas despues de mucho tiempo logre configurar mi pc para poder usar el pickit 2 y no te rias porque lo sufri jejejeje
<nekro> demas 
<nekro> bien entonces jejeje
<nekro> che y con el tembien se puede ablar del lenguaje rubi?
<danielmato> no me río, pero básicamente porque no tengo la más pálida idea de que es pickit???
<danielmato> si, es hombre de rubi on rails...
<nekro> a bueno ahora si me sinto un poco mas serca del el mundo y me empieso a sentir un poco mas serca del el mundo real 
<nekro> el pickit es un programador para microchips
<nekro> de la empresa microchip
<danielmato> ahhhhh, mirá, a mi suegro le encanta todo eso de los pics programables
<nekro> me gusta la electronica 
<nekro> estan re buenos 
<nekro> quiero tratar de acercar un poco mas a la juventud a las pc con todo lo que se pueda 
<nekro> es mas en mi ciudad que de por cierto es vastante retrograda y no es por nada pero es la realidad 
<EduardoR> Hola, Arduino también anda en Ubuntu
<nekro> hola eduardor 
<nekro> si anda 
<nekro> y sin ningun preoblema 
<EduardoR> Del pickit no sabía nada
<EduardoR> está en algun repositorio?
<nekro> no lo eh probado pero tengo gente conocida que a copilado projectos sin problemas 
<nekro> lo intalas desda consola 
<danielmato> bueno gente, después de dar por terminado el video de ubucon, lo que queda de este humano, se va a la cama
<nekro> sudo apt-get intall p2k creo que es 
<danielmato> bytes
<nekro> saludos 
<EduardoR> y algun add-repository?
<nekro> la verdad ni idea 
<EduardoR> seguramente hay un repositorio, si se instala con apt-get
<nekro> pero te paso un link que vas a encontrar algo es mas podes encontrar todo 
<nekro> http://pic-linux.foroactivo.net/
<EduardoR> dale
<nekro> proba mira es un choclo configurarlo pero si tenes un poco de intuision le agaras la mano de toque 
<EduardoR> y alguno mas concreto?
<nekro> a ver para 
<nekro> mira mas facil que esto
<nekro> echo
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> # "DESCARGANDO ARCHIVOS "
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> wget http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/pk2cmdv1.20LinuxMacSource.tar.gz
<nekro> tar xvfz pk2cmdv1.20LinuxMacSource.tar.gz
<nekro> cd pk2cmdv1.20LinuxMacSource
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> # " COMPILANDO PK2CMD"
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> make linux
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> # " CREANDO RULES"
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> echo '#PICKit
<nekro> SYSFS{idVendor}=="04d8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0032", MODE="0660", GROUP="microchip"
<nekro> #PICKit2
<nekro> SYSFS{idVendor}=="04d8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0033", MODE="0660", GROUP="microchip"
<nekro> #ICD2
<nekro> SYSFS{idVendor}=="04d8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="8000", MODE="0660", GROUP="microchip"
<nekro> #ICD21
<nekro> SYSFS{idVendor}=="04d8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="8001", MODE="0660", GROUP="microchip"' > 026_microchip.rules
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> # " COPIANDO ARCHIVOS "
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> sudo cp pk2cmd /usr/local/bin/pk2cmd
<nekro> sudo chmod u+s /usr/local/bin/pk2cmd
<nekro> sudo cp PK2DeviceFile.dat /usr/local/bin/
<nekro> sudo cp 026_microchip.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<nekro> sudo groupadd microchip
<nekro> sudo adduser $USER microchip
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> # " LIMPIANDO"
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> cd ..
<nekro> rm -r pk2cmdv1.20LinuxMacSource
<nekro> rm pk2cmdv1.20LinuxMacSource.tar.gz
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> # " REINICIANDO UDEV "
<nekro> #
<nekro> # " ESPERE POR FAVOR..."
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> gksudo /etc/rc.d/rc.hotplug restart
<nekro> gksudo /etc/rc.d/rc.udev restart
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> # "INSTALACION FINALIZADA"
<nekro> # "*********************"
<nekro> el PK2cmd te permite copilar el codigo escrito en asembler 
<nekro> te dejo el link del es codigo para 
<nekro> http://pic-linux.foroactivo.net/t260-pickit2-funcionando-facil
<EduardoR> ya veo
<nekro> es un escrip es re sensillo 
<nekro> lo entiendes ?
<EduardoR> si, lo veo sencillo, pero medio viejo
<EduardoR> Porque si es del 2010, en esa época no habia el Linux de hoy
<EduardoR> y ha cambiado
<EduardoR> en 10.04 quizás sería sensato
<EduardoR> en que ubuntu lo probaste?
<nekro> en el 12.04
<EduardoR> Por otro lado esta sentencia no "mejora" wget http://www.cannasoftware.com/downloads/kpk2cmd-Ubuntu-1.0.2.tar.gz
<nekro> y no tube nigun problema 
<EduardoR> quiere decir que si hacen una version nueva, sigues instalando el paquete 1.0.2
<nekro> el tema es que no mi interes es que me funcione el pickit 2 despues me preocupo y me vuelvo a divertir tratando de configurarlo de nuevo cuando salga un nuevo paquete 
<nekro> sino no seria divertido y no avansaria ni un paso en el tema de administracion del mi sistema, 
<EduardoR> Bien, 
<EduardoR> pero para eso son los repositorios
<nekro> es mas te digo que para decir que tengo ubuntu instalado solo para mirarlo te mentiria totalmente 
<nekro> la consola me divierte a aparte me distrae a parte me cultiva 
<EduardoR> bueno, genial
<EduardoR> yo uso todo el día Ubuntu, desde terminal y en gráfico. De Windows ya ni me acuerdo
<EduardoR> Me asombra que aún exista gente que lo use y sea feliz conviviendo con los virus :)
<nekro> mira es toda una experiencia despues que esta funcionando todo... despues de que vez todo el calvario de horas que pasastes googleando para poder lograrlo y lo tenes anfrente tuyo  funcionando 
<nekro> damas en tonces 
<nekro> y tenes un pickit?
<EduardoR> no, tengo arduino. Pero es medio viejito
<nekro> cualt tenes ?
<EduardoR> quice hacer el butiá para la XO, pero necesita el Arduino mega
<EduardoR> y yo tengo duecimilla
<EduardoR> no me calienta, ya tuve demasiada diversion cuando trbajaba en electrónica
<EduardoR> ahora me entretiene mas el soft
<nekro> que soft?
<EduardoR> TEngo que ponerme a cocinar, jeje es tarde ;)
<nekro> saludos 
<EduardoR> Ahora soy analista de sistemas y trabajo con soft, todo sobre ubuntu o XO
<EduardoR> otra vez seguimos
<EduardoR> viste el proyecto Butiá?
<EduardoR> el robot para la XO?
<nekro> no donde lo vicho?
<EduardoR> en la fing
<nekro> pasame un link
<EduardoR> busca butia fing
<nekro> para mirarlo
<nekro> ta barbaro
<EduardoR> http://www.fing.edu.uy/inco/proyectos/butia/
<EduardoR> dale, nos vemos
<EduardoR> bytes!!!
<nekro> dale saludos eduardor
<Fede> Hola hay alguien?
<Pedro_> hola
<Pedro_> alguien?
<Guest42353> hola
<Guest42353> alguienque me pueda ayuda?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-01
<Necrozard> Hola? Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-02
<SergioMeneses> ratman_, !!!!
<virusuy__> VAMOO URUGUAY
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-27
<ratman> hola a todos
<EduardoR> hola
<ratman> como va
<EduardoR> con muchas indesiciones
<EduardoR> hay que imprimir camisetas
<EduardoR> Cuantas?
<EduardoR> de cuales?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-28
<EduardoR> pienso en 20 y me parecen pocoas, pienso en 40 y son un montón
<EduardoR> 20 de ubuconla, y 20 de ubuntu
<ratman> taria bueno saber de nates quien querra
<ratman> pero bueno 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-29
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-30
<ubuntero> Hola, busco informacion sobre el evento UbuconLa 2013 a realizarse en la facultad de arquitectura...... Es dirigido a usuarios tambien?... De se asi, deberia registrarme en algun sitio para poder asistir?
<javier_> hola buenas tardes 
<javier_> soy muy nuevo en esto y necesito ayuda hay alguien conectado que me pueda ayudar?
<EduardoR> estamos conectado de noche generalemte, justo ahora me voy
<javier_> ok gracias
<ratman> hola
<EduardoR> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-31
<ubuntero> Hola
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-01
<calisto> hi ratman
<ratman> hola cali 
<ratman> como va
<ratman> yo sigo en casa 
<ratman> por suerte aliendo del mareo 
<calisto> impecable 
<ratman> y por alli 
<calisto> significa que te haces demaciada mala sangre
<ratman> hoy fui al medico 
<ratman> y me dice y mijito 
<ratman> te pasastes de dieta
<ratman> jeje
 * calisto invita a conectase al canal #seclab asi habla con CMA tambien
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-02
<ubuntero_> hola, tengo un problema con el bluetooth, no puedo enviar fotos al pc
<ratman> magu42, 
<ratman> que tal 
<magu42> ratman
<magu42> como va?
<ratman> bien y por alli 
<ratman> como va
<magu42> todo bien
<ratman> ahi saliendo 
<magu42> lei por algún lado que andabas jodido?
<ratman> sip lios de presion 
<magu42> uhhh
<ratman> y que baje demaciado rapido
<magu42> cuidado con eso
<magu42> de peso?
<ratman> y eso me proboco una suba y amareos
<ratman> hoy fui a la reunion 
<ratman> no sabes lo que fue subir lso dos pisos
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> reunion?  pisos?
<ratman> arquitectura
<magu42> ahh
<ratman> la proxima semana es el ubucon
<ratman> espero que puedas ir
<ratman> :)
<magu42> el sabado calculo que voy
<magu42> aparte de cesol , no estoy activo en nada
<ratman> sip me di cuenta y me da sierta cosa
<ratman> eres una parte fuerte de ubuntu uruguay
<magu42> es que al no estar de acuerdo en algunas cosas de ubuntu uruguay y de canonical , mejor me aparto , no dá para armar kilombo , prefiero sumar por otros lados
<magu42> todo bien
<ratman> hay que mediar
<magu42> sip
<magu42> la organización de flisol 2012 , me dejó re quemado
<ratman> sip hoy hablamso de eso 
<ratman> que hacemos con eso 
<magu42> de como se hacen las cosas acá , y del grado de compromiso que tiene la gente en general
<magu42> aunque veo que para la ubuconla , laburaron muuuuuy bien
<magu42> abrazo ratman 
<ubuntero> wenas
<ratman> hola
<july|2> wenas
<july|2> una pregunta gente
<ratman> hola
<july|2> ratman: hola
<ratman> :)
<july|2> tengo una duda como anda el server ubuntu
<ratman> a ver si la se
<july|2> comparado con el server debian
<july|2> tengo server en debian
<july|2> server web cloud
<july|2> mesajeria instantanea etx
<july|2> etc*
<ratman> ya veo que me ponndras en un aprieto 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> sigue
<july|2> y bueno  queria ver otras opciones
<july|2> tambien he tenido
<july|2> centos redhat
<july|2> open bsd
<july|2> pero siempre vuelvo a debian
<july|2> y queria saber las ventajas del server ubuntu
<july|2> sera lo mismo que debian?
<ratman> buenas
<july> ratman: hi
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-27
<danielmato> buenas
<magu42> lun may 26 23:48:52 UYT 2014
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> lag: 50 minutos 
<PabloRubianes> consegui un cliente bien de irc papa
<EduardoR> el problema no es el cliente de irc, es que no tengo parlantes, y el aviso sonoro, no lo escucho
<EduardoR> y el aviso visual es de lo peor, jjaja
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-28
<ratman> nas
<magu42> nas
<magu42> a cenar
<ratman> ok
<magu42> back
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-31
<ratman> hola
<magu42> ratman 
<magu42> como va
<ratman> ahi llevandolo
<magu42> tengo algo para vos , pero no sé si te lo voy a dar
<ratman> lo que
<ratman> ??
<ratman> magu42, 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> los pines
<ratman> haaa
<ratman> te uedo pegar
<magu42> me los dió ayer helius
<ratman> yo con el curso de la corte no pude ir
<magu42> vos no se los habías pago?
<ratman> si
<magu42> ahh 
<ratman> en el flisol
<magu42> ta
<magu42> los tengo yo de mientras
<ratman> :)
<magu42> porque él no va siempre , y yo a vos te veo seguro
<ratman> sip
<magu42> asi que el domingo tempranito en el circuito
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> sip va a ser duro
<magu42> dia largo
<ratman> muy largo
<magu42> después te dán dias en tu laburo no ?
<ratman> sabes que los locales con compu 
<magu42> libres*
<ratman> pueden equivocarse en 20 votos
<magu42> queeeeee???
<ratman> el dia siguente y 5 dias
<magu42> es buen negocio entonces
<magu42> como 20 votos de dif
<magu42> tan locos
<ratman> maso preferiria las 8 ur de lso escribanos
<ratman> mientras que nosotros que hacenos la tradicional no tenemos margen
<magu42> por 2000 maquinas son 80000 votos
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> mamarracho
<ratman> claro no deberian equivocarse
<ratman> pero no dicen nada
<magu42> por un voto gana uno u otro
<ratman> y estan vendiendo a esto como la mejoraaaa
<magu42> si , lo he visto en el informativo
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> lo malo es qe se vedia el voto y eso sera peor
<magu42> se
 * magu42 cena y vuelve
<ratman> ok
<magu42> ahhhhh
<ratman> jjj
<ratman> ya comida
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> satisfecho
<ratman> yo tomando cafe
<magu42> uhh  good idea
<ratman> pero despues no duermes
<magu42> cierto 
<magu42> mejor té
<ratman> peor
<ratman> tiene mas cafeina
<ratman> hehe
<magu42> mis tés son variados
<magu42> menta por ej , duermes bien
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> me voya tomar lueg un aplasin 
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> para dormir
<magu42> uhhhhh
<magu42> porque si hago sudo umount /dev/sdc1  y después un sudo mount /dev/sdc1  no lo encuentra
<ratman> umm
<magu42> mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sdc1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<ratman> te falta donde montar
<magu42> que loco
<magu42> si yo mismo lo desmonto
<magu42> porque después no lo ve
<ratman> donde monta por defecto 
<magu42> /dev/sdc1
<ratman> veamos si /dev/sdc1 monta en 7cdrom
<magu42> es un pendrive
<ratman> veamos si /dev/sdc1 monta en /cdrom
<ratman> ejemplo
<ratman> y eso esta en fstab 
<ratman> puedo hacer mout /cdron
<ratman> puedo hacer mout /cdrom
<ratman> si no esta 
<ratman> debo hacer mount /dev/sdc1 /cdron
<ratman> porue no sabe en que lugar montarlo 
<ratman> si conectas el pendrive y haces un df 
<ratman> veras que se monta en /media
<ratman> y una subcarpeta
<magu42> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /cdrom
<magu42>   no funca
<magu42> media/MULTISYSTEM
<ratman> si ya esta montado ni caso
<magu42> con la utilidad de discos lo monta sin problemas
<ratman> hace un df 
<ratman> y pegamelo aqui 
<ratman> por lo menos la parte del pendrive
<magu42> S.ficheros     1K-blocks  Usados Disponibles Uso% Montado en
<magu42> /dev/sda5       30355400 7667988    21122384  27% /
<magu42> udev               10240       0       10240   0% /dev
<magu42> tmpfs             388592     664      387928   1% /run
<magu42> tmpfs               5120       0        5120   0% /run/lock
<magu42> tmpfs            1189840    7272     1182568   1% /run/shm
<magu42> /dev/sda6       16070064 8107288     7123404  54% /home
<magu42> /dev/sdc1       15615928 6094528     9521400  40% /media/MULTISYSTEM
<ratman> pues el mount /dev/sdc1 /carpeta debio andar
<magu42> eso seria lo logico
<magu42> no lo está guardando en /etc/fstab
<ratman> nop 
<ratman> esas cosas no estan alli 
<ratman> lo que monta al pen es un demonio que lo coloca en media con el nombre de la etiqueta
<ratman> en fstab colocas cosas que siempre se monen en el inicio 
<magu42> pues ese demonio se me fué de joda
<ratman> un pendrive lo quitas
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> ajjaa
<ratman> esta de farra
<magu42> y viernes
<ratman> todo encuadra
<magu42> probando con otro pendrive  y es lo mismo
<magu42> como no voy a poder montar un pen por la terminal¿??¿¿
<ratman> debe ser un error
<magu42> si lo conecto lo monta solo , todo bien
<magu42> le hago un umount y chau
<magu42> no lo vuelve a ver 
<magu42> hay que sacarlo y volverlo a poner
<magu42> tiene cierta logica en realidad
<ratman> por
<ratman> yo monto discos eternos a mount
<magu42> una vez que lo desmontaste no está en el sistema
<ratman> y unmount
<ratman> no el dispositivo esta
<ratman> bo esta montado 
<ratman> el /dev/sdc1
<ratman> sigue estando
<magu42> acá parece que no  jaja
<ratman> sino no deverias verlo con un ls
<magu42> el ls los ve a los dos
<magu42> ahora tengo dos enchufados
<ratman> pues eso 
<ratman> deveriaspoder montarlo con mount 
<ratman> con permiso de sudo 
<magu42> si lo sé , por eso es raro que no me den bola
<magu42> umm
<magu42> eduardo@eduardo:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1
<magu42> mount: /dev/sdc1 ya está montado o /media/MULTISYSTEM está ocupado
<magu42> mount: según mtab, /dev/sdc1 ya está montado en /media/MULTISYSTEM
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> si esta montado no dejara
<magu42> me mareé aora
<magu42> ahh no ese si , que bol
<magu42> me confundí con el otro
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> eduardo@eduardo:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdd1
<magu42> mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sdd1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<ratman> no podes
<ratman> sin decirle donde
<ratman> solo lo puedes hacer con lo que este declarado en e fstab
<ratman> le tienes ue decir donde montarlo 
<magu42> pero en fstab no está
<ratman> no 
<magu42> ahh para
<ratman> son pendrive
<ratman> no van a estar
<ratman> no me obligues a llamarte
<ratman> hehehe
<magu42> para que pruebo algo
<ratman> pon 
<ratman> sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /cdrom
<magu42> eduardo@eduardo:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /cdrom
<magu42> mount: el punto de montaje /cdrom no existe
<ratman> pues pon otro 
<ratman>  /mnt
<ratman> o alguno que tengas en ese equipo
<ratman> que no sea del sistema jejej
<ratman> o crea un carpeta
<sud0> compré una grabadora de DVD externa samsung en NNET
<sud0> no compren eso
<sud0> es una mierda y ya se rompió
<ratman> yo tengo una externa 
<ratman> samssung
<ratman> desde hace como 3 años
<ratman> y sigue andando 
<magu42> son a suerte y verdad
<sud0> bueno, ésta ya murió
<sud0> es "slim", preciosa, etc
<magu42> que mal sud0 
<ratman> pa ue mala suerte
<sud0> sólo quería sacarle el Windows 8 a mi nueva notebook
<ratman> si es por eso yo lo quito 
<ratman> siempre es un gusto quitar esas atrocidades jejeje
<sud0> mejor dicho, destruir el Windows 8 de mi nueva notebook
<sud0> con "sacar" parece que le daré otro uso jaja
<ratman> pero sii la comprastes hace poco debe tener garantia
<sud0> la compré hoy!!!!
<magu42> yo estoy pal dual boot 
<sud0> a las 18:30
<ratman> pues a cambiarla
<sud0> la compré ahí sólo porque salí a las 18 del laburo
<sud0> y llegaba justito antes de que cierren
<ratman> :(
<sud0> asterismo, están buenos los telescopios celeron?
<sud0> o celerion, alho así
<sud0> algo*
<sud0> porque vi uno en ebay a unos 190 dólares nomás
<sud0> y hasta podés ver venus, saturno, etc
<sud0> y playboy (?)
<magu42> :-)
<sud0> bueno, no molesto más
<sud0> MUERTE A NNET
<sud0> ya está, ahora sí no jodo más
<ratman> je
<sud0> NNET NAZI
<ratman> pues por lo menos tienes garantia
<sud0> saludos
<sud0> que anden bien
<ratman> idem
<sud0> saludos ae du
<sud0> a edu*
<sud0> bye
<ratman> yo tambien rajo 
<ratman> nos vemso mañana 
<ratman> tengo que descansar bien 
<ratman> para aguantar 
<ratman> el domingo 
<magu42> ratman⟿ era
<magu42> eduardo@eduardo:~$ sudo  mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb
<magu42> eduardo@eduardo:~$ sudo  mount /dev/sdd1 /media/usb
<magu42> je
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> no me iba a ganar
<ratman> el destino 
<magu42> que bol
<ratman> bueno salgo 
<magu42> dale ratman 
<magu42> NAS
<ratman> nos vemso manaan
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-01
<magu42> pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<magu42> sáb may 31 23:07:58 UYT 2014
<ubuntero> Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-26
<magu42> que
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-27
<ubuntero> buenas
<magu42> hola
<ubuntero> estoy teniendo algunos asuntos con ubuntu y soy muy nuevo en esoto. Alguna comunidad a la que pueda recurrir?
<magu42> acá o en facebook
<ubuntero> genial porque ya dejo de ser divertido lo de andar investigando los problemas con sis mirage 3 y ubuntu studio sin llegar a nada
<magu42> esa tarjeta no anda en linux ,  nada de 
<magu42> sis anda 
<ubuntero> bueno, seguire con windows nomas entonces. Gracias!!
<magu42> nada de sis anda bien en linux ,  tengo alguna tirada por ahi
<ubuntero> uh que problema! queria pasarme a ardour pero veo que va a tener que esperar entonces
<magu42> los que usan varios sistemas operativos deben comprar hardware multiplataforma ,  pero si ya estaba , no hay remedio
<ubuntero> si, es algo que voy a tener encuenta para la proxima compra
<ubuntero> gracias, saludos
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas a todos los que no son Bot... :P
<sud0> qué dice, CarlosNeyPastor
<sud0> tantos años
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo bien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> estaba comiendo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me molesta tanto silencio por acá
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay unos cuantos bots y ninguno habla :P
<sud0> yo parezco un bot
<CarlosNeyPastor> a esta altura todos
<sud0> qué hay de nuevo en la comunidad ubuntera
<CarlosNeyPastor> pff yo estuve y estoy medio offline por estudio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> recien el lunes revivire y me pondre a tiro con todo
<CarlosNeyPastor> vengro ultra atras de todo 
<sud0> dicen que eduardo sacó su propia distro.
<sud0> "Edubuntu"
<sud0> (chiste viejo)
<CarlosNeyPastor> jjjajajjajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> vitux creo que es el nick ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> antes era el tuga
<CarlosNeyPastor> saco como 8 distros
<CarlosNeyPastor> uclu las llamo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y otra linuy
<CarlosNeyPastor> no llegue a probarlas, muy llenas de cosas por las caps que vi
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-28
<CarlosNeyPastor> eaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeeaeaeeaeeeeh magu42 
<magu42> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todo de nuevo (y a los bot tambien)
<CarlosNeyPastor> como anda el Debianero?
<magu42> mucho bot
<magu42> debian +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste GNU/HURD/Debian
<CarlosNeyPastor> en realidad 
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste Debian con HURD?
<magu42> no , no usa grub , asi que no puedo , no tengo una maquina exclusiva 
<magu42> ni vale la pena
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<magu42> lei la documentacion hace poco
<magu42> es una bosta
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo instale en mi notebook
<magu42> y funciona?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pff
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me reconocio la grafica (cambie por una notebook con video hibrido)
<CarlosNeyPastor> me andaca como el...mal
<magu42> video hibrido con HURD  jajaja ,  ni a palos
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> se 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mal
<CarlosNeyPastor> me compre esta
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.computersourcebd.com/image/download/100a/0x0_e/54d7f0cef68fc0cdcdfee6ca6e66924c.jpg
<CarlosNeyPastor> rema a lo loco con todo, ya le he hecho cada judeada... 
<magu42> hermoso bicho
<CarlosNeyPastor> salado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene retroiluminacion para el teclado y teclado numerico (soy feliz con numerico )
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tiene disco FDD 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no SDD ni HDD
<magu42> los hibridos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yap
<CarlosNeyPastor> la cagada es que uso 14.04.2 ahroa y no lo administra
<magu42> no tuviste problema
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo usa como pinte
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahroa
<CarlosNeyPastor> nop
<magu42> eso eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo administra 
<magu42> es que el ssd es chico chico
<CarlosNeyPastor> ni tanto 
<magu42> win lo usa para decirle como arrancar
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense mas adelante despues de muchas cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> cambiarlo por un sdd de 500
<magu42> con algo de smart intel ,,,,,
<CarlosNeyPastor> mira 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no sabia
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso
<magu42> una aplicacion de intel para esos discos 
<magu42> no me acuerdo ahora como era bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo que me complico un poco instalarle Bumblebee
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero salio el tramite a final
<magu42> doble video . otro invento medio macabro
<magu42> la idea es buena
<CarlosNeyPastor> salado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene una Intel Graphics HD 4000
<CarlosNeyPastor> que con esta me da 9:23hs de bateria 
<magu42> esa anda sola
<magu42> con linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> nop 
<CarlosNeyPastor> una a la vez
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero me andan las dos
<magu42> me refiero a  que las hd 4000 andan sin problemas en gnu/linux
<magu42> el tema en las hibridas con nvidia es el cambio 
<magu42> usan la nvidia y luego no vuelven más a la intel y quedan gastando bateria a lo loco
<magu42> aunque con  Bumblebee dicen que anda bien el switcheo
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me nadan bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sin dramas
<magu42> +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual la tengo bastante basica
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien cosa de estudiar
#ubuntu-uy 2016-06-01
<Prueba> Hola?
<ale_> CarlosNeyPastor, estas?
#ubuntu-uy 2019-05-31
<knownanon> buenan, alguien sabe de curl? gracias
